# Pay It Forward-New & Improved



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all! This thread is for those who enjoy making someone else's day. Maybe you have something that you don't want anymore, maybe you make original crafts, maybe you are out shopping and see something that you think somebody else would enjoy.. here is what you do. You look on my profile and see if the person you want to send a gift to is one of my friends. If so, PM me and ask for their address. I will PM it back and you can send a little surprise "just because".  If this sounds like something up your dark ally, request me as a friend and then send your address to me in a PM. REMEMBER... if you send your address, you are giving your permission for us to pass it along to someone who wants to make YOUR day.. 
Come on everyone!! The more, the merrier!!

EDIT LINK TO LIKE DISLIKE THREAD-
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Just a bizarre question. I have participated somewhat anonymously in the past, but of course the person I did something for knew about it. My issue is that I don't share my address and contact info because of past bad experiences with doing that. So is there a way to participate without sharing your info? Kind of a one-way participation? I realize I won't be receiving anything that way, which is fine with me. I'm just wondering if I can still participate and send things to others without sharing my info. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yes you can, anyone can send as long as the person has given the ok to give out their address. *


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks, Spooki


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

HI! I have already join.  Just waiting mindlessly for someone to love me!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

14 people participating!! YAY!! Come on!! Give me a "J".. Give me an "O".. Givie me an "I".. Give me a "N"... What's that spell?!! WHAT'S THAT SPELL???!!!! Can ya tell I was NOT a cheerleader in high school??? lol


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I joined! Yay.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just joined as well. I have a couple things I want to pass along, I just have to dig through my garage to find them....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good, I am glad people are joining, the more we have the better chance we will have some ones addy when it is needed!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have joined!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

As long as nothing alcoholic, dead, living, or made of explosives arrives in my mailbox...I'll happily look forward to ANY pay it forward secret gift.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> 14 people participating!! YAY!! Come on!! Give me a "J".. Give me an "O".. Givie me an "I".. Give me a "N"... What's that spell?!! WHAT'S THAT SPELL???!!!! Can ya tell I was NOT a cheerleader in high school??? lol


I thought there was a 'T' in that word!!!  j/k


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegore said:


> As long as nothing alcoholic, dead, living, or made of explosives arrives in my mailbox...I'll happily look forward to ANY pay it forward secret gift.


Send the alcoholic stuff to me lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

creeepycathy said:


> I thought there was a 'T' in that word!!!  j/k


To funny!!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha that's funny. Already join but just wanted to say welcome to our new members.  Yay I gotta send some stuff out soon but gotta find the perfect victim to send it to. muahahahaha!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Perhaps if people like The Shadow want to join, if we so desire to send them something we can just ask them for their address ourselves. That way they have the option to say no. It won't be a total surprise but the love is still there. 

Erin, I never got to tell you how cool the candle is you posted earlier. Very unique.

From NOWHINING: [HI! I have already join. Just waiting mindlessly for someone to love me! ] *Girl, isn't that the way you do everything? LOL 

Oh, someone needs to close out the other thread so no one can post on it any more.*


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks to all the new members!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Perhaps if people like The Shadow want to join, if we so desire to send them something we can just ask them for their address ourselves. That way they have the option to say no. It won't be a total surprise but the love is still there.
> 
> Erin, I never got to tell you how cool the candle is you posted earlier. Very unique.
> 
> ...


 
awwwwww Bseide you are doing the same thing too arent you!??


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I am also doing the same.....still waitin' for someone to love me.x-D


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> I thought there was a 'T' in that word!!!  j/k


Cathy,... Cathy, ....Cathy... LMAO


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we all freaks need a little bit of love.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aint it tha truth.....


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

ok, I'm in now......


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We have also posted a album so we can share all the great gifts in one place!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, y'all are all in here partying without me. I feel so unloved! Last time I peeked in here there was ONE measly message in the thread. Now it's party time!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

You brought me a margarita didn't you gigglefairy?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha I'll make some pumpkin martinis.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Why yes!  Yes I did. I've burned myself out on the Margarita, so I'm more than happy to share. I'm onto the Pina Ghouladas myself!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> haha I'll make some pumpkin martinis.



Now that I'd like to try!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

mmmmmmm......tasty....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd like to try both!!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I take back my no-alcohol comment!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

LMAO Eyegore!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Eyegore that's funny.lmao. I think I see a pumpkin martini in your mailbox in the near future so keep a lookout.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll take a strawberry dagger-y. Mmmm...frozen please, just like my corpses.

@Kareena... "Mindlessly" is always the best way to go. That way no one holds me accountable.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Did I hear somebody mention alcohol?... *


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

haha! I vote we change the thread name to "Free Booze" maybe more folks will join!


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll drink to that! Cheers!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

A different drink every week?? MmmmMm Pour it Forward?? lol


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Can we gift mixed drinks maybe??? Ta'kill ya Sunrise or maybe a Death on the Beach! I myself prefer the Long Die'land Ice teas! *


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> A different drink every week?? MmmmMm Pour it Forward?? lol


Pour It Forward! Love it!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Now thats what I'm saying! LOL!*


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha I like where this is going.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

It's amazing what the word "party" does to a thread! My bad!


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL - This thread has become even better! I remember a wonderful drink called Death by Chocolate - a wonderful chocolate "martini" - yum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

It's 2:30 am and the direction of this thread has really woke me up!! 
BTW - Pour it Forward, I LOVE IT too.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love pour it forward!!!
Party for me is drinking and dancing lol.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

mmm that chocolate drink does sound yummy!!! Oh Happy St. Patricks day everyone!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> It's 2:30 am and the direction of this thread has really woke me up!!


It's five o'clock somewhere!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

TheShadows said:


> LOL - This thread has become even better! I remember a wonderful drink called Death by Chocolate - a wonderful chocolate "martini" - yum!


OMG I remember these shots called chocolate cake! mang they were creepers lol


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bl00d said:


> OMG I remember these shots called chocolate cake! mang they were creepers lol


I had a night or two of chocolate cake shooters!! They really do taste like chocolate cake!! But boy, do they have a kick!! lol


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh, no! Now I'm going to add chocolate cake shots or shooters to my bucket list. They sound yummy and I've never heard of them.

Think they would mix well with green beer? Kidding!  I'm all for Pour It Forward


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well I just "Poured it forward" right into my highball glass with a few cubes of ice! Celebrating St. Patty's with a nice green "Mideadly Sour(Midori Sour)" to top of a great Corned beef n cabbage dinner! Ahhhh....

Now for a nice ole Irish Toast saying: 

"Here's to me, and here's to you. And here's to love and laughter. I'll be true as long as you. And not one moment after."


*


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahhhh Just got home from the pub. I was the sober sally but it was fun....maybe i'll have some choc. cake shooters tomorrow. They sound so yummy....lol


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

So who's got the recipe for the shooters? Sounds like something we need to post to the Spooky Treats & Eats group! I'm on a mission . . . . .


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> So who's got the recipe for the shooters? Sounds like something we need to post to the Spooky Treats & Eats group! I'm on a mission . . . . .


Version A:

1 fluid ounce Chocolate Liqueur
1/2 fluid ounce Vodka
1 packet of Sugar
1 lemon, cut into wedges (as garnish)

Version B: the sissy

1 small pkg. INSTANT choc. pudding
1C. milk
1/4 C. Vodka
1 lemon, cut into wedges (as garnish)


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I just can't get over the lemon . . . I've never had lemon with my chocolate cake!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> I just can't get over the lemon . . . I've never had lemon with my chocolate cake!


It's used to cut the "sweet" from the chocolate, and heighten the cocoa flavor. But it's mainly just for decoration!
.
.
.
I've never had lemon with chocolate cake either! But I did have some chocolate pudding one time at a Golden Corral restaurant that tasted lemony...
and then later, I threw up! It must have been at least a week old! (the pudding, not the vomit)  haha...gross!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW, thats sounds fabulous!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> WOW, thats sounds fabulous!!!


I hope you are referring to the chocolate shooters!
Which one to try!?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ter_ran said:


> *Well I just "Poured it forward" right into my highball glass with a few cubes of ice! Celebrating St. Patty's with a nice green "Mideadly Sour(Midori Sour)" to top of a great Corned beef n cabbage dinner! Ahhhh....
> 
> Now for a nice ole Irish Toast saying:
> 
> ...


I like how you think!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

mmmmmmmm chocolate I love it as much as alcohol....could be dangerous.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Halloween 71 was my first payitforward surprise back in January ! I received this beautiful skelly for my yard! My daughter loves him too. THANK YOU AGAIN AWESOME HALLOWEEN71


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got a present for my payitforward surprise person. I cant wait til they get it!!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

wow what a surprise! Nice skelly! Way to play Halloween71! you set the bar high!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

I got a surprise today.. from The Halloween Lady!!! Yippeee!!!! She sent me a beautiful Christmas ornament; says 'CreeepyCathy' on one side and 'Merry Christmas, Y'all' on the other side. Too cute!!  And a wonderful CD. Thank you so very much, The Halloween Lady!! I love it all!!!  

(sorry for the bad pic, but I was trying to show the beautiful box it came in.  )


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Erin that skelley is very cool and creepy cathy, that personalized ornament is simply Fabulous! you could even put it on a black christmas tree for halloween and a regular tree for christmas! What great gifts. hmmmm I sent out my teapot to printersdevil and i believe she was happy to get it! all these posts make me want to send another gift out what to send what to send*


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

I have the recipe for the Death by Chocolate "martinis" and it appears it's OK to post it here. Just checking. I definitely want to try the chocolate cake shooters! 

Or if I join the Spooky Treats and Eats group, where are those threads posted? Sorry, but I haven't joined any groups yet. I'm still learning my way around here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

TheShadows said:


> I have the recipe for the Death by Chocolate "martinis" and it appears it's OK to post it here. Just checking. I definitely want to try the chocolate cake shooters!
> 
> Or if I join the Spooky Treats and Eats group, where are those threads posted? Sorry, but I haven't joined any groups yet. I'm still learning my way around here. Thanks for your help!



The recipes are in individual threads in the group. Super simple! You'd be able to "figure it out" for sure! I'll send you an invite to make joining a bit more easy for your challenged self.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm, the Chocolate Cake shots we always made were 1 part Frangelico and 1 part Vodka, coat a lemon slice in sugar, take the shot then eat the lemon. You don't taste it until all the ingredients mix. It's really weird because you don't expect it to taste like that.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Xane said:


> Hmm, the Chocolate Cake shots we always made were 1 part Frangelico and 1 part Vodka, coat a lemon slice in sugar, take the shot then eat the lemon. You don't taste it until all the ingredients mix. It's really weird because you don't expect it to taste like that.


Frangelico is a hazelnut chocolate liqueur so that would work.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Love the skelly and the ornament! Nice gifts guys!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Question ~ just curious about everyone's likes. Do you have a theme for 2011? Do you collect anything in particular? Absolutely LOVE a particular item or craft? I have insomnia and often troll the net during the oddest hours and find some of the most interesting things while wandering aimlessly around. I'd kind of like a peek into your mind in case I run across something that would make a great PIF gift.


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> The recipes are in individual threads in the group. Super simple! You'd be able to "figure it out" for sure! I'll send you an invite to make joining a bit more easy for your challenged self.


Thanks so much! I just joined the group. My challenged self was able to figure out that much.  Now let me find the recipe and I will post it in a while.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is what we did.

* 1/2 shot vodka
* 1/2 shot Frangelico hazelnut liqueur

Slice and have ready:

* One slice of lemon per shot

Place on a small plate:

* Two tablespoons of sugar per shot

To take the shot take one slice of lemon, dip both sides of it in the sugar. Now lick the sugar off the lemon (don’t swallow it yet), take the shot, swallow, and bite the lemon slice.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> Question ~ just curious about everyone's likes. Do you have a theme for 2011? Do you collect anything in particular? Absolutely LOVE a particular item or craft? I have insomnia and often troll the net during the oddest hours and find some of the most interesting things while wandering aimlessly around. I'd kind of like a peek into your mind in case I run across something that would make a great PIF gift.


I love pirates of course but I like other things too. I have a witches kitchen so potion bottles are always great. I am doing a circus theme dining room and a zombie apocalypse basement. AND I am also doing a mad lab bathroom LOL
Basically if there is a theme I would love it.
OH I am doing a candy buffet theme in my front room and it will be like candyland the board game. So I would love anything from anyone I could make it work
(ps I also have a vampire room too LOL)


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL, ELH.

I love the candyland (with vampires, of course ) theme!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm crazy for pumpkins and Jack O lanterns!! I'm gonna hopefully do a haunted pumpkin patch/cemetery.  Well that's the plan anyway.lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> Question ~ just curious about everyone's likes. Do you have a theme for 2011? Do you collect anything in particular? Absolutely LOVE a particular item or craft? I have insomnia and often troll the net during the oddest hours and find some of the most interesting things while wandering aimlessly around. I'd kind of like a peek into your mind in case I run across something that would make a great PIF gift.


I think this is a good idea.. It helps us out when we want to surprise someone but not sure what we should send!

I'm not really into cutesy things. I like my haunt a little on the dark side. 
I ALWAYS have a cemetery in my front yard. I have a witch kitchen, a wicked pumpkin patch and plan on doing a Vampire scene. I love anything to do with ghosts, reapers and the Haunted Mansion. 

I'm really not into ultra gory, aliens or slasher flicks.. I like good ol' fashioned ghost stories..  

Another great way of seeing what someone ilikes is to check out their albums and posts.. (just a little tip that helped me out with the Secret Reaper exchange last year.)


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

When I shop...I head straight to the ghosts, skulls, skeletons, and anything swamp worthy. Anything outdoor creepy.
Inside...it's either pumpkin decor or Disney's Haunted Mansion (see avatar)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the creepy side of things too. Classic Halloween is always perfect, but I really try and mix my stuff up. My themes are really geared tword our adult party. Because there tends to be the same basic core group, so I like there to be an element of surprise. This year if I can get my act together I am planning Alice in Wonderland. I had a different theme in mind, but my sister in law did Alice this past year. She was a Disney apparel designer for a long time, so her Halloween was super "cutsie".  I simply can't resist razzing her with my twisted interpretation.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG it is killing me to tell my person!!! Did anyone tell their person before they got it? I told Halloween71 4 seconds after I bought her parrot. Not a very good surprise keeper.
But this new person has no idea and I am dying. I love giving presents probably more then getting them just for the surprise factor. EXCEPT I want to tell so bad like a 6 year old at Christmas!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^ lol. You are tooo funny!!! But I kind of agree. I think sending things are way more fun! 

OK, getting things are fun too.


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's my Pour It Forward contribution for the moment, and I already posted this in the Spooky Treats and Eats group I just joined (thanks again, GiggleFairy! ):


Death by Chocolate "Martini"


2.5 oz vanilla vodka

1.5 oz chocolate liqueur

2.5 oz Bailey's original Irish creme

1.5 oz amaretto


Whipped cream and/or cherries, as desired


Pour all alcohol into a large martini shaker that's already filled about halfway with large ice cubes to chill the alcohol. Cover tightly and shake well. Pour into martini glasses, which could be chilled ahead. The drink does NOT have ice in it or salt on the rim, but you may add whipped cream or cherries, as desired. Enjoy, but please don't drive, especially if you have a full one of these because it's 8 oz of alcohol.  They are delicious! Perfect for halloween parties!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

OOOOOOOO!!!! I like the idea of posting your likes here. I love to shop and give gifts so this will make it easier.

This year our main theme is Esmerelda's Poison Apple Daycare. Will be using zombie babies, etc to fill the daycare center. I'm currently trying to come up with a slogan like "we care, so you can scare". Needs and wants would be baby dolls, etc.

We ALWAYS have a graveyard and inside the house is always a witch's kitchen so potion bottles and spellbooks are always welcome.

We have a pirate theme currently packed in the attic to revive some day so pirate things are always welcome too.

Some cutesy is ok. Don't like extreme gore.

(Runs off to find something to send along)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, love classic, ghosts, skellys, spiders, etc.... any out door, have a cemetery, witches area, am planning a lab this year, but anything is good, except extreme gore ..........


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> OMG it is killing me to tell my person!!! Did anyone tell their person before they got it? I told Halloween71 4 seconds after I bought her parrot. Not a very good surprise keeper.
> But this new person has no idea and I am dying. I love giving presents probably more then getting them just for the surprise factor. EXCEPT I want to tell so bad like a 6 year old at Christmas!


Just a few more days Erin.. I KNOW you can do it!! lol


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

ajbanz said:


> OOOOOOOO!!!! I like the idea of posting your likes here. I love to shop and give gifts so this will make it easier.
> 
> This year our main theme is Esmerelda's Poison Apple Daycare. Will be using zombie babies, etc to fill the daycare center. I'm currently trying to come up with a slogan like "we care, so you can scare". Needs and wants would be baby dolls, etc.
> 
> ...


wow that's such an original idea! never heard of anyone doing that. awesome! I wanna see....ahhhh....can't wait til halloween....maybe i'll just have a chocolate martini to hold me over in the mean time.....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

creeepycathy said:


> I got a surprise today.. from The Halloween Lady!!! Yippeee!!!! She sent me a beautiful Christmas ornament; says 'CreeepyCathy' on one side and 'Merry Christmas, Y'all' on the other side. Too cute!!  And a wonderful CD. Thank you so very much, The Halloween Lady!! I love it all!!!
> 
> (sorry for the bad pic, but I was trying to show the beautiful box it came in.  )


Love it!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Halloween 71 was my first payitforward surprise back in January ! I received this beautiful skelly for my yard! My daughter loves him too. THANK YOU AGAIN AWESOME HALLOWEEN71


You are so welcome!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We need to start a pour it forward thread.I am always in need of drink recipes!

This year my theme is pirates for my yard but spiders for my party.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

p.s anybody wanting to buy great looking themed candles needs to talk to ELH.Simply awesome!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG! I just responded to this thread and DELETED my text! *runs away hysterically crying* 

*back with more composed self* 


I hate it when that happens! ESPECIALLY when you're pleased with your message. So let me attempt to recreate what I initially said, maybe with less babbling: 


Well, since I asked, I guess I can answer.  Like Erin, when it comes to gift giving I'm like a kid in a candy store. I love giving and also have difficulty keeping a secret. I just get so giggly!


I had NO idea how awesome and simple so many props are/were until finding this group.  Most of the things I have now are store bought. That's why I'm lacking in so many common areas that most of you will be like "OMG! SHE DOESN'T HAVE THAT????? EVERY HAUNTER HAS THAT! WHAT KIND OF HAUNTER IS SHE????" 

I can handle "cutesy". And because of my choice of career, I can definitely handle gore. I DO NOT OFFEND EASILY AT ALL! I run the full spectrum and I'm VERY easy to please. I don't have any particular theme I work with, but these are some of the things I'm working on:

Witch's Kitchen - potions, goodies, etc. 
(After watching an old version of Hansel & Gretel I'd love a "kid cookbook". 
Muahhahahahaaaa!)
I don't have any spell books.
Faux Candles in various sizes/color
(i HATE cutting PVC, but LOVE the look; hope to work on some paper tube faux candles
soon for "floating candles".)
Halloween Tree - the LARGER version; 6'-7'. Severely lacking ornaments.
Mad Scientists Lab - gadgets, specimens, etc.
I love creepy music - pipe organs, love 'em!
I love, love, love MAN EATING PLANTS!
(Recent brainstorming idea: I'd like to create "garden" if you will of man eating plants or 
body-part growing plants.)
Love Tombstones - always adding to my graveyard. 


I don't need a "completed prop" - example, if you don't mind cutting PVC and want to send a "starter kit" for candles, I'd be MEGA thrilled to receive it! A goodie bag is also great in my opinion. I can always find a home for spare parts of any kind. But be warned - I DO NOT have skills with sewing/crocheting and detailed painting. I can't sew (hand stitch, yes) or crochet and I'm intimidated by detailed painting.  (My mother is a master seamstress and I never learned to sew because "why bother when Mom can do it so much better in no time!" - a choice I now regret. I even own a brand new sewing machine - still in the box! A gift from Mom.)

I've got some neat PDF files - templates, project instructions, etc. that I can pass along as well for anyone whose needs can be met by them. I also don't mind receiving those as well as a PIF gift. I love Halloween craft books and recipe books. (Just ordered a few secondhand from Half.com) Like I said, I'm easy to please. I'm like a kid at Christmastime! 

I guess I should have just said - WILL TAKE ANYTHING and saved you all the time.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> We need to start a pour it forward thread.I am always in need of drink recipes!




The drink recipes are getting posted on Spooky Treats & Eats! I also came across a website with nothing but Halloween-themed drinks. I'll be adding those in the near future! YAY!




I did spiders in my bathroom this past year. Heck, what am I saying! They're all still there! A shower curtain, large spider hooked on the shower curtain spreading to the window overlooking to throne, huge spider web on wall with big spider, spider "chandelier" from Target, spider hand towels, clings on the mirror, etc. That's a great/easy theme. You can SERIOUSLY run with that one! Hmmmmm . . . .


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

My person is going to love what they are getting!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

So how many PIF members are there?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> So how many PIF members are there?


As of today, we have 20 people participating.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay! The more the merrier!!!!  Oh Gigglefairy, I always delete my messages too on accident. It's always the really long ones that you're happy with and took like 5 mins. to write naturally.haha.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Yay! The more the merrier!!!!  Oh Gigglefairy, I always delete my messages too on accident. It's always the really long ones that you're happy with and took like 5 mins. to write naturally.haha.


So true! So, so true!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> As of today, we have 20 people participating.


We are growing yahoooooo!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I go away for a few days and I come back with you all talking about drinks???! WTH?! HAHAHAH! okay got that out of my systems. Halloween71 LOVES ME!!! she sent me this!!!










THANK YOU!!! I was giggling like mad when I gotten this in the mail!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

for me....
SKELLEY...IN NEED OF LOTS OF IT. I have way too many ideas for these bone heads...
vampires
looking to start having life size monsters..
looking for more props for outdoor theme as well indoor.
I do not like gorey crap, its just not my taste although I do have to admit of them are really dang neat work of art.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwww how nice NOWHINING! Now you can make some of your trophy's. That was a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*NOWHINING...WoW!! Those are so cool. Lucky you!


I don't really need much of anything, and not really sure what I could use. I have a Pirate scene that could perhaps use a bit more sprucing up...more fishing nets, plastic cannon balls, whatever seems appropriate.

Skeletons, skeleton parts, bones, skulls... I suppose you can never really have too many of these.

I love surprises...and anything halloween related or goth I pretty much love. Even stuff like home decor, candles, small coffins to hold jewelry, journals with skulls or dragons, anything leather.

I have many costumes and perhaps anything to go with a pirate costume, a victorian dress, belly dancer, or a vampire costume would be cool. 

Okay, I totally maxed out my brain and that is all I can think of.*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> We are growing yahoooooo!


*Yes, and some of us in places we would rather not grow. LOL*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I go away for a few days and I come back with you all talking about drinks???! WTH?! HAHAHAH! okay got that out of my systems. Halloween71 LOVES ME!!! she sent me this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd be giggling, too! Those are great.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thats awesome Nowhining! Lucky you girl*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They look good I was a little nervous without seeing them in person.But I knew you would paint them so I figured they would work.I am glad you like them.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

hmmm im thirsty


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG, I'm so bummed. I have some great stuff to send to a member, but 'lo and behold they haven't joined the PIF group. WTH is wrong with some people? (I say that with all the love in my putrid heart!) 


On the other hand, I'm "gathering" for one who is.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG, I'm so bummed. I have some great stuff to send to a member, but 'lo and behold they haven't joined the PIF group. WTH is wrong with some people? (I say that with all the love in my putrid heart!)
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I'm "gathering" for one who is.



Yay!!! wait I don't even know if it's me. haha. oh well. one can dream right?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> On the other hand, I'm "gathering" for one who is.


OOOooooOOo the suspense builds!!  Looking forward to seeing pics!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG, I'm so bummed. I have some great stuff to send to a member, but 'lo and behold they haven't joined the PIF group. WTH is wrong with some people? (I say that with all the love in my putrid heart!)
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I'm "gathering" for one who is.


Hey I joined I really joined!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol Erin.. I think I've posted all the gift pics in payitforward surprise's album but, if you notice that I've missed any, please let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

LMAO! Y'all are just as bad as me.

Seriously though, we should beat those people with a limp noodle. Oh well! They'll just see all of our goodies and wonder why they didn't join sooner.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG, I'm so bummed. I have some great stuff to send to a member, but 'lo and behold they haven't joined the PIF group. WTH is wrong with some people? (I say that with all the love in my putrid heart!)
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I'm "gathering" for one who is.



*OK first of all they dont necessarilly have to be a member to send something to. If you have their address from a card exchange or something like that you could still send them something. That said.....

Ive been trying to locate the new group to join and I cant find it LOL can you guys post a link here or tell me what exactly the new one is called because I keep going to the original PIF.*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Or we can ask them for the address.
We sent pm's to old payitforward members with the new link.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OK first of all they dont necessarilly have to be a member to send something to. If you have their address from a card exchange or something like that you could still send them something. That said.....
> 
> Ive been trying to locate the new group to join and I cant find it LOL can you guys post a link here or tell me what exactly the new one is called because I keep going to the original PIF.*



If you go to my page and look in my "friends" you'll see a friend - payitforward surprise. That's where I check to see who's in and who's not. I believe this is the link directly to the profile:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/payitforward-surprise.html

Was there a new "GROUP" created? I know I joined the old one . . .


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

And.. the confusion continues... lol
We had an original member (pay it forward) with several members. We lost contact with the person who was in charge of that "member" Therefore, we started Payitforward Surpise. This is the link to Payitforward Surprises profile. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/payitforward-surprise.html


Go there and request Payitforward Surprise as a friend and then PM your address too. I hope that helped.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spookilicious mama, I wouldn't have even known you were a part of the group since I didn't see you as a "friend" of Payitforward Surprise (PIFS). I've figured if someone shows up in the "friends" of PIFS, then their address is available. I have addresses of some members from the card exchange, but I've met so many more members since then that I've grown quite fond of  and don't have their addresses.

Did the mods ever close the old thread/group?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> lol Erin.. I think I've posted all the gift pics in payitforward surprise's album but, if you notice that I've missed any, please let me know.
> Thanks!


*Kymm you missed the original gift to me that started this whole idea. I received a gift from nowhining. Im pretty sure I have it in one of my albums and I had it at the beginning of my thread when I came up with the PIF idea. Its super cute and I would love if you would post it in the new PIF thread album. Also I have anohter framed pic from Halloween princess too that could be posted. 

Let me know if I can help get nowhinings gift to me in the album. Its the stack of books with the burning candle taht she made me *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I posted the pics you requested Spooki! Great gifts!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks Kymmm you are the best! I just wanted to make sure credit went where it was due...and that would be due to NOWHINING! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok people I wanted to share a fabulous Pay it foward gift I just received today from ELH!!! She knows my party this year will be a Dia De Los Muertos party so she sent me this fabulous sugar skull plaque! I just love IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The colors are amazing and the artwork is just beautiful!!!! Thank you Erin loves halloween It meant so much to be to receive this gift from you and made my day. Im not having such a great week but this made it much MUCH BETTER*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Spooki your are one lucky lady, the plaque is fabulous!  Erin, did you make it? First candles now plaques...I'm really impressed!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful art work Erin!! Spooki, I bet you get ALL kinds of compliments on that! It will look perfect with your theme.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

No I cant paint! I found it on Etsy and as soon as I saw it I thought BAM that is Spookys party. I had to get it.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> No I cant paint! I found it on Etsy and as soon as I saw it I thought BAM that is Spookys party. I had to get it.


Ohhhhhh.... okaaayyyy, well, you have an eye for art young lady.. lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Kymmm dont forget to post the pic in the PIF album! Want Erin to get credit where credit is due! STILL LOVE IT!! I wish you guys could see it in peson the paint job is perfect and so vibrant!*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> No I cant paint! I found it on Etsy and as soon as I saw it I thought BAM that is Spookys party. I had to get it.



Erin I have seen a lot of wonderful work that you have done. You might not have painted this particular piece, but I know if you put your mind to it; you could absolutely paint!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Boy, you're getting bossy Spooki!! lol I will post the pic but it probably won't be until this weekend. I think there might be a couple others I need to add from the old thread.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Boy, you're getting bossy Spooki!! lol I will post the pic but it probably won't be until this weekend. I think there might be a couple others I need to add from the old thread.


*Sorry I dont mean to be  Just wanted Erin to get her credit for sending such a fabulous gift. Take your time *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Spooki, I love it, it is so cool, Erin did a fabulous job picking that for your party!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Spooki your are one lucky lady, the plaque is fabulous!  Erin, did you make it? First candles now plaques...I'm really impressed!!!


If I ever get the nerve to paint a thing, you will be the first recipient. So what is your theme or what is your fav? I will think of one for you.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't consider painting one of my strong skills either, Erin. I'm in the boat with ya!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok people I wanted to share a fabulous Pay it foward gift I just received today from ELH!!! She knows my party this year will be a Dia De Los Muertos party so she sent me this fabulous sugar skull plaque! I just love IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The colors are amazing and the artwork is just beautiful!!!! Thank you Erin loves halloween It meant so much to be to receive this gift from you and made my day. Im not having such a great week but this made it much MUCH BETTER*


Great gift!!!
she is a talented and super sweet person!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Super cute! Love it!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Sorry I dont mean to be  Just wanted Erin to get her credit for sending such a fabulous gift. Take your time *


I'm just teasing you, silly girl.. the pic is posted


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I have a question?? Is there somewhere we can look to see what are the dislikes and likes of people on here? Remember you can send anything you want including passing down something that was yours but you just dont have a use for anymore but you think someone on here will LOVE!!! I was wondering did I miss where people post their themes or likes or what they like to collect for Halloween? 
Is it possible to put it all in one place or is that something they give you when they give you their address?? *

*I know from talking to each other on here we can get a pretty good idea of what the others taste are but was wondering if I missed a place on here that had everyones preferences in one place. Let me know*


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

THat would be great if we could maybe have a list on the page?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I asked for this info and people posted things several entries back in this thread. As each member answered I just took notes on individual index cards. Had to kick it "old school".


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha me too.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> haha me too.




Great minds think alike!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wise lady.hahahaha


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I think a certain someone will be getting a little something in the mail soon.....muahahaha....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, Spooki, just check farther back in the thread . not every one posted though, it is nice to have a list ..........


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

@ PIFS
Can you post a list of members on the first page of this thread? It will help me out a lot!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

It would be nice to keep this as simple as possible. As far as likes and dislikes, what if we all post a message on PIFS's public profile with this information? Then everyone could go the profile, see all the "friends" and what they like and dislike. All in one place... What do you think?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

It would be easier if all of the PIF members added something to their sig link, that identified them as a PIF participant, so that other members can easily see who is and who isn't a PIF member, and can easily click the mentioned link, showing members' haunt interests. a button/member patch?

But that's prolly asking for too much!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> It would be easier if all of the PIF members added something to their sig link, that identified them as a PIF participant, so that other members can easily see who is and who isn't a PIF member, and can easily click the mentioned link, showing members' haunt interests. a button/member patch?
> 
> But that's prolly asking for too much!


What language are you speaking?? lol Maybe this is something Bethene or Halloween71 is more familiar with..


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> What language are you speaking?? lol Maybe this is something Bethene or Halloween71 is more familiar with..


whoop speaking site technical jargon...sorry bought that. haha. I was just stating it would be easy for every PIF member to display their membership via a button/banner in their forum signatures. That way...it would be easy to identify who is and who isn't a PIF participant. Then by clicking on the button/banner it takes them to a page that shows their likes and dislikes for Pay it forward gifts and their mailing address. It wouldn't be to difficult to set up, i don't think!? haha.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

hmm maybe it is me that I will be getting something in the mail??? So excited
Pirates, Witches, Vampires, Carnival, and Zombies!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kymmm, no, I don't understand it any more than you!! lol!!, and not sure what would be the easiest way to do any of this!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I say leave it as is.
You can click on payitforward surprise at anytime to see who is a member.If you read what the person post they normally share what they like in many different post on the forum.You get a feel for what they are into.And of course they can post it here to.
I just think we need to keep it simple.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> whoop speaking site technical jargon...sorry bought that. haha. I was just stating it would be easy for every PIF member to display their membership via a button/banner in their forum signatures. That way...it would be easy to identify who is and who isn't a PIF participant. Then by clicking on the button/banner it takes them to a page that shows their likes and dislikes for Pay it forward gifts and their mailing address. It wouldn't be to difficult to set up, i don't think!? haha.


I think this would be a great idea but, the hard part would be to get everyone to do it. Even when we "think" we have made it clear, we still get questions. As you can see, some people didn't even post their likes and dislikes on this thread. So, as I see it, we will have to do a little digging to find more about someone if we want to send them something. Don't get me wrong though.. I am open to an easy, non complicated idea if it will make things easier for everyone... I just don't want it to get more complicated then it needs to be. Another option is to start a "group" and then have a thread there that is for likes and dislikes.. ?? that would be relatively easy.. IDK.. Whatever the majority wants to do, I'm fine with.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I think this would be a great idea but, the hard part would be to get everyone to do it. Even when we "think" we have made it clear, we still get questions. As you can see, some people didn't even post their likes and dislikes on this thread. So, as I see it, we will have to do a little digging to find more about someone if we want to send them something. Don't get me wrong though.. I am open to an easy, non complicated idea if it will make things easier for everyone... I just don't want it to get more complicated then it needs to be. Another option is to start a "group" and then have a thread there that is for likes and dislikes.. ?? that would be relatively easy.. IDK.. Whatever the majority wants to do, I'm fine with.


I just worry that by digging for answers, we potentially make it know to the PIF receiver that we're getting them a gift...which was a common problem for secret reaping also.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> I think this would be a great idea but, the hard part would be to get everyone to do it. Even when we "think" we have made it clear, we still get questions. As you can see, some people didn't even post their likes and dislikes on this thread. So, as I see it, we will have to do a little digging to find more about someone if we want to send them something. Don't get me wrong though.. I am open to an easy, non complicated idea if it will make things easier for everyone... I just don't want it to get more complicated then it needs to be. Another option is to start a "group" and then have a thread there that is for likes and dislikes.. ?? that would be relatively easy.. IDK.. Whatever the majority wants to do, I'm fine with.




I like the idea of a group. The "old" PIF had a group. Another thing with the group is that you can send invites directly to people and "beef it up". Or we could add to our "About Me" tab - the biography section. Maybe list "I'm a member of the Payitforward Suprise group" and have your like/dislikes, etc. Therefore, if I notice (as an example) Eyegore is a "friend" to PIF Suprise, I can go to his page, select his "About Me" tab and read his likes/dislikes. Just a thought.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*All great ideas! In the meantime...until we figure this whole mess out  ........

Likes: well this year I am doing Dia De Los Muertos theme, so anything I could use for that would be great. I love all things glittery and fabulous Funky fabulous Halloween is my style, if you check out my albums you can get a feel for what I love. I like Rubber Rats (dont know why recently got into those) big ones that are rubber, I like anything old and gothic looking. anything that gives that old gothic feel like candle holders or frames or whatever. Also love vintage and funky mixed together. Can always use LED ligths in green and blue, halloween music CD's and ground breakers anything that would add an eerie feel to my cemetery as well like old busts or what not.

Dislikes: Anything too bloody or gore related. Not a fan of severed things ummmm oh dont really use those scene setters anywhere. Also not a fan of anything too cutesy looking.

Ok now remember while sending new items is great and lord knows I love getting a new gift,  I came about this lil idea of PIF to help some of us pass on items weve had for a while that are no longer in use of but think another forum member on here might love. Its perfectly ok to send anything you make or have had in your posession for years if you know another member could really make use of it and you have no longer need it. Also if you have great music halloween or gothic music and you know how to burn a CD those make great gifts as well. I got a fabulous burned CD with my secret reaper gift from Mhooh and I loved it. I just wanted to remind everyone since the economy is not that great, I didnt want people thinking they have to only send a newlyy purchased item. 

Ok (hop) off my lil purple glittered soap box Now everyone knows a lil more about lil ol me*


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> They look good I was a little nervous without seeing them in person.But I knew you would paint them so I figured they would work.I am glad you like them.


they look great!!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Thanks Kymmm you are the best! I just wanted to make sure credit went where it was due...and that would be due to NOWHINING! *


MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I am under Spookyone's name using her computer!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I personally think that putting our likes/dislikes under our about me section and writing that we're part of the PIF group would be the best way to go. Less confusion I think. That's just my two cents....


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> I personally think that putting our likes/dislikes under our about me section and writing that we're part of the PIF group would be the best way to go. Less confusion I think. That's just my two cents....


Only problem with that is you can see who's been visiting your user page. A slick forum member might could find out they're getting a gift!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I'm not that bright.lol. I usually don't pay attention to who visits my page where it's listed. Not unless they leave a message or comment. Whatever works. It would be nice to see what everyone likes though. I wrote down what everyone likes yesterday but I know there's more members out there that didn't chime in sadly. Stalkers!haha


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL obsessedjack! Stalkers! 

I, too, don't pay much attention to who visits my page.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I pop in on EVERYONE's pages!! Sometimes I even look to see who is online and then pop over to their page just to look at their albums even tho I have never talked to them before... Guess I'm an album stalker!! lol


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I knew it! Stalker. 
.
.
.
nah I do the same! haha.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Same here. Hello, my name is Giggle Fairy, and I'm a voyeur.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi gigglefairy.....haha


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol!  . . .


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am now a member of the 'PIF' group, too


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I am now a member of the 'PIF' group, too


Welcome .


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks I somehow forgot my nametag today, though, so if you see anyone tall, dark, and brooding, it'll probably be moi


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome Garthgoyle. Oh I think a certain someone should keep a look out for a certain something in their mail today.....


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

i joined also..... this is a GREAT idea as well as fun and a way of recycling and sharing with new found friends and getting the creative juices flowing.......mingle friends....mingle lol


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

ok ok i'm mingling! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

mingling... waiting on Kymmm to bring over the hors d'oeuvres


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ROFL well hurry ...crafts and haunt builders await... food is very welcomed too im sure....ummmm who is bring drinks???...... hehehe


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the welcomes Seems like this is the thread to be now, huh? I can be a bit antisocial, but I'll mingle this time


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am mingling! I am mingling!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hollowscreamer said:


> ROFL well hurry ...crafts and haunt builders await... food is very welcomed too im sure....ummmm who is bring drinks???...... hehehe


CreeepyCathy said she is in charge of drinks (she likes to tip them back, ya know.. Don't say too musch, she can be a little touchy about it) lol I'll go get the hordervers.  Welcome to all our new friends!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Welcome Garthgoyle. Oh I think a certain someone should keep a look out for a certain something in their mail today.....


Hey!! Is someone holding back??? Come on.. post some pics!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

ahhhh I want to tell them but I can't.....ahhhh!!!!!! Torture!!!!!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello everyone! After doing much poking around and procrastinating,  I too have decided to join in on the fun here!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay! Welcome.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

welcome to the fun and let the poking around begun!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking forward to much fun here, thanks!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Julianne said:


> Hello everyone! After doing much poking around and procrastinating,  I too have decided to join in on the fun here!


*Woot Woot we got Juliana to join  Welcome girl!!!*


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Spooki!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> CreeepyCathy said she is in charge of drinks (she likes to tip them back, ya know.. Don't say too musch, she can be a little touchy about it) lol I'll go get the hordervers.  Welcome to all our new friends!!



lol!  Cocktails are ready, everyone!!  
crunch, crunch; smacking lips. Yummy Kymmm, your hordervers are delicious!! 
For dessert, will you share your life- long prescription of muscle relaxers?  j/k


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

are we creating zombies and such or are you trying to make us zombies??? roflmao


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollowscreamer said:


> are we creating zombies and such or are you trying to make us zombies??? roflmao


I'm going to go with the latter

Welcome to the other new additions


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

good morning everyone!

just wanted to share a funny moment with ya all....
last night my daughter and i started the PaPer mache Process on our 1st zombie we are making and added his head to the body frame. and after she went to bed i added the realalistic eyeballs we made. early this morning getting ready for school she Peeked into our craft room where he is sitting on the work table and in the shadows of the very early morning she saw him looking back at her with the big bloodshot eyes and omg she let out a scream and i laughed so hard i couldnt even ask her whats wrong? hehehe.... 

its great to watch a Pile of junk come alive.......newsPaPers, PVC , flour n water, and great stuff foam and duct taPe and Ping-Pong balls and a lil Paint.... haunters best friends!!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

lol ........thanx for the "welcome"


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

...such happy people! I like this thread.:


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'm wondering if my PIF victim got their package yet. I'm getting worried it got lost in the mail or something...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm more excited than a clown in a midget car! I got surprised today! Totally surprised. I had NO idea!  Sad thing is, I've already "lost" a few items in my gift package to my daughter. She opened the goodie box laid claim to some glow in the dark lipstick and nail polish and a tombstone (for her Barbie Dolls). I was able to keep the other items - another tombstone, two fabulous shelf-sitter dolls (a witch and vampire), a Halloween magazine AND a Halloween cookbook; NONE of which I had. I'm sooo excited! And to whom do I owe this fantastic gift? OBSESSEDJACK! YAY! *and the crowd goes wild!*

I scored at Goodwill as well, so my camera is on the charger. My goal is to have pics available tomorrow. *runs back to cookbook & magazine*


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*Bows* No applause need. Just throw props. Haha glad you (and your daughter) enjoyed everything.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OH! I also forgot to mention a sign - too cute! I'll get picks ASAP!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Pics!!!!! Pics!!!! Pics!!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

sounds awesome!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@GiggleFairy...... ok its "tomorrow" lol camera should be charged by now! so whatcha get WHATCHA GET??!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hollowscreamer...great story about your daughter. Thanks. I needed the laugh. My husband and I are having a most horrible day and are both very sad. Being on here with you guys picked me up a little.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*GIGGLEFAIRY PICS PICS PICS PICS We want PICS!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

pcitures! Pictures pictures!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@JustWhisper...im sorry the two of you are having such a sad day 

im glad we could try to make you feel a lil better even if just for a few minutes 

look what i can do... PPPPPPppppppPPPPPPpppppp I CAN P NOW LOL.. my keyboard was messed up and i couldnt P b4, but i got a new one and now i can P again hehehe


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Hollowscreamer... I'm so glad that you can P again!! It's miserable when you can't P! Congratulations!! lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

thanx ! it does feel good to be able to "P" again


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wow.....im just not gonna say anything.....


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

We are up to 33 members!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Hooray !


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

hollowscreamer said:


> @JustWhisper...im sorry the two of you are having such a sad day
> 
> im glad we could try to make you feel a lil better even if just for a few minutes
> 
> look what i can do... PPPPPPppppppPPPPPPpppppp I CAN P NOW LOL.. my keyboard was messed up and i couldnt P b4, but i got a new one and now i can P again hehehe


roflmao


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like someone has a little something coming there way soon. Man, I'm on a role this week.hahaha. oh who could it be.......???


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi! I would like to join this sounds like a great thing to do . I am also new to this website. I'm really glad that theres people besides me that are really into halloween.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome! 

i just joined a few days ago and already having fun, there are great people in this group as well as other groups too.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Looks like someone has a little something coming there way soon. Man, I'm on a role this week.hahaha. oh who could it be.......???


You are a busy little bee aren't you?? Still waiting for pics of the last gift you sent and looking forward to seeing the new ones!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

oh i'm sure you'll see them soon enough.lol.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not sure where gigglefairy is. haven't seen her on here in a while. maybe she's off playing with her goodies.lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

prob. giggling off into the mad, mad world here.......


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

So wish I could join in the fun sounds like everyone is having an awesome time


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Si-cotik.. did you request PIFS as a friend and PM your address??


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

No. My mom and I are both out of work and both waiting to see if we can get disability. We have no income at the moment, we've been living off the money my dad had put away before he died so we have to really really watch our funds. 

One reason why I didn't even get my halloween cards out to anyone last year, so if anyone was supposed to get a card from me and didn't I am terribly sorry.

My dads death has put a big hole in my life and it's hard to bounce back. But I'm glad to watch everyone else have fun.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I think you should go ahead and request PIFS as a friend and send your address... You don't have to send anything out. That's not what this thread is about.  Join....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, please join us, plus it is not always about sending new things, something you no longer need is good too, although I do realize shipping is not always cheap, but, seriously, you need not send something to join, we plan on hanging around for a while, so maybe , down the road, you will be able to "pay it forward" , in the mean time, be part of our group!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah you should join! you never know what'll happen down the line.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@ Si-cotik come join in on the giggles! it all about making friends and having fun and escaping reality once in a while does help ya know 

i do know exactly how ya feel btw.. my mom passed away April 5th..... will be one yr...and my name happens to be April
i know how hard it is  but a few clicks of the keys can make a difference and help the time pass as you make friends and learn alot from each other. its up to you to turn time into something possitive and continue to grow and learn and not give up! keep moving forward and remember to breathe........

so join us please


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks! you really dont know how much your words of encouragement mean to me.

This forum is such an uplift 
i guess thats why I love it so much and cant stay away no matter how down I am.

Such great friends!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

FINALLY! Yes, I have pulled an all-nighter and . . . . the pictures are in!
























































Isn't it all just fabulous!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

In my album I have comments on the pics - I lost the GID polish and lipstick and the tombstones to my daughter. The GID stuff REALLY glows in the dark! My daughter and her friend were freaking out on it last night. The tombstones they use to play with Barbies. They go quite well with PixieFrog's BeGoth and Monster High dolls. 

I was SO super excited when I got this package. I had NO idea! I must have looked through the books 10 times already, and the other goodies are in their respective places right now. Thanks a million obsessedjack. After the week from hell I was having (unbeknownst to anyone) this was a great mood lifter!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are very nice gifts... I especially like the witch boot sign!! cute!!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

yay pics! 

wow those are all so cute and right up your alley  CONGRATS!

obsessedjack you did a great job! 
all you guys are really KOOL and im glad i found this site and group!! this group does more than just "get rid of old junk" (so to speak ) its a reminder that there is still great people out there and even through hard times strangers can stick together and make a difference in someone elses life as well as there own by the great feeling of giving and receiving the smiles that you put on others faces.
even if some of us arent able to give as we would like to can still be able to enjoy the wonderful people and make friends and join this group and collect the warm thoughts and smile that spread through here!

ok ENOUGH mushy stuff hehe.....got my coffee and keyboard going so lets see what all us weirdos are up to today?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> Hollowscreamer...great story about your daughter. Thanks. I needed the laugh. My husband and I are having a most horrible day and are both very sad. Being on here with you guys picked me up a little.


I'm sorry to hear that, JustWhisper. Hope things are going better for the both of you.



Frightmarehomehaunt said:


> Hi! I would like to join this sounds like a great thing to do . I am also new to this website. I'm really glad that theres people besides me that are really into halloween.


Welcome, Frightmarehomehaunt.



Si-cotik said:


> This forum is such an uplift
> i guess thats why I love it so much and cant stay away no matter how down I am.
> 
> Such great friends!


The forum truly is great. I'm glad that it has helped you, Si-cotik. Sorry about your father.


GiggleFairy, cool pictures


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hollowscreamer said:


> yay pics!
> 
> wow those are all so cute and right up your alley  CONGRATS!
> 
> ...


Very well said..


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay pics! I think its so funny your daughter is using those tombstones with her barbies gigglefairy. Anywho, I'm glad to brighten up someone else's day. I know we all have bad days once in a while. It's always fun to get a little something ever now and then.  Had to do a little research on ya but I think I got it.lol. I'm a stalker....shhhhh....don't tell anyone. So watch out. I may be stalking one of you right now....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Gigglefairy what a great gift! I love the witches sign!! so super cute. Lucky for me I have two boys and they are older so i dont have to worry about losing any of my items to them. Actually I take that back. Last year my older son came and took some stuff for his dorm LOL I got it back though*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Had to do a little research on ya but I think I got it.lol. I'm a stalker....shhhhh....don't tell anyone. So watch out. I may be stalking one of you right now....


No need to stalk me I'm actually very easy to buy for j/k


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. so I ordered a life sized, ground breaker coffin on ebay a few weeks ago and when I came home yesterday I had a notice from the post office that they had tried to deliver a package. I went to the post office this morning and handed the lady at the desk the ticket. I told her.. "I hope it's not too heavy for you" She smiled and went to the back to retrieve my package. She soon returned and handed me a 14X18 envelope that had "DON'T BEND" written on it.. I said "are you kidding me?" My mind started racing... I thought to myself.. oh my gosh! Did I order a true to life scale MINIATURE casket??? Is it some sort of a flimsy kit that I have to put together?? and even if it is... how could it fit into that envelope??? I was wondering what the heck my hubby was going to say when I showed him what I had spend 70.00 dollars on!! I got out to the car and tore the envelope open.. much to my surprise it was a wonderful wreath sent to me by Obsessedjack!! I absolutely LOVE it!!! It is hanging in my family room (at least until the hubby gets home)  Thank you so much OJ!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Kymmm!! You are so lucky that wreath is super cute! what a nice surprise! I love seeing everyones pics on here*


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Kymmm, what an awesome surprise!!!! i love the skellies with the flowers  so fun!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Those are such cute gifts!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice gifts


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very cool gifts, 
gigglyfairy, I absolutely love that your daughter is using the tombstone for Barbies, cracked me up!! And I LOVE the witches sign!! 
Kymmm, the skelly wreath is awesome!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Yay pics! I think its so funny your daughter is using those tombstones with her barbies gigglefairy. Anywho, I'm glad to brighten up someone else's day. I know we all have bad days once in a while. It's always fun to get a little something ever now and then.  Had to do a little research on ya but I think I got it.lol. I'm a stalker....shhhhh....don't tell anyone. So watch out. I may be stalking one of you right now....


 
YES SHE DOES!!! SHE IS STALKING ME AND KEEP TALKING TO ME!!!!!!  KIDDING!!!!!!!!! Sorry Babe I had to do that!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

That's how it was for me Kymmm. Took me a minute to "snap" that I'd gotten something that I hadn't actually ordered and paid for myself, lol. Such fun.


Yeah, my warpedness apparently passed down to PixieFrog genetically. She loves small decorations - uses them to trick out Barbie's house. ) I'm always picking up skeleton keychains, small pumpkins, coffins, spiders, etc, for her use.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is a really cute and wonderful gift!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay it made it there in one piece!!!. Yay pics! Glad you like it. I've been on this craft binge.lol. 

Happy Haunting everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a little bump


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

bump bump bump.lol.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I've just signed up a while ago. Figured I'd give this one a try just like the Secret Reaper. 

Likes: Monsters- The scarier, the better. Don't care if it has been used. LED lights-Can never have enough! Full head cover monster masks- See first like.

Could use- Video CD of a giant monster eye looking around. I just got a projector and want to have a large eye looking out the window. VGA to RCA adapter- so I can hook up my laptop to the projector if i have to use a download for the window. Hints on how to make this project work. 

Hates- Cuties stuff. Unless it's a Chucky doll or a Gremlin.

Hope this helps.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> That's how it was for me Kymmm. Took me a minute to "snap" that I'd gotten something that I hadn't actually ordered and paid for myself, lol. Such fun.
> 
> 
> Yeah, my warpedness apparently passed down to PixieFrog genetically. She loves small decorations - uses them to trick out Barbie's house. ) I'm always picking up skeleton keychains, small pumpkins, coffins, spiders, etc, for her use.


You are a mom after my own heart!  My kids also have grown to love Halloween as much as I do, but I have had to laugh on more than one occasion when I have over heard one of my kids trying to "explain me" to one of their friends!!!  Oh well!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Omg how funny is that. It's funny that you say that cause I found my husband explaining to my friends the other night about how I go on Halloween forum like everyday but most of my friends are like rocker kinda party girls so they weren't really fazed.lol. He's the only one that kinda finds my love of Halloween odd.haha


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL, I'm right with you girl friend!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay glad I'm not alone.lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Got a box ready to go out today. Now I just need to get my butt to the post office.. Might be a while. Darn work gets in the way of my fun!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> You are a mom after my own heart!  My kids also have grown to love Halloween as much as I do, but I have had to laugh on more than one occasion when I have over heard one of my kids trying to "explain me" to one of their friends!!!  Oh well!



LOL! All of my daughter's friends know I'm "different". They're all so inquisitive of the work I've done in Pathology, so the "props" aren't as bad as reality at times, lol. I don't know anyone else like me, so it's GREAT to be here on the forum with "my kind".


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

Kymmm... so now because you gave that SUBTLE hint lol, everyone might be wondering who is getting something next )...hmmm like a bunch of kids on Christmas Eve night


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

i know how you guys feel . my daughter is 15 and her friends love comming over to see what im working on next... sometimes its just a pile of paper shreds and junk laying around in my craft room and each time they come over its a new discovery of what that pile of junk is becoming as they watch it start to come alive.
i love to see their faces as they watch it grow.....

im glad to have found this site and be apart of it and getting to know all of you! thanx for the warm welcomings i have received from all of you... you guys are great!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> Got a box ready to go out today. Now I just need to get my butt to the post office.. Might be a while. Darn work gets in the way of my fun!!



I've been gathering and gathering and gathering like a new birdie momma building a nest. I grabbed a couple of perfect additions tonight that I accidentally came across. Like you Kymmm I need to get to the post office. I'm so anxious for my person.

On another note I have a couple more people I'm working on as well.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

oohhh talk of packages and post offices.....this thread is getting juicy.lol. I wonder who's the next victim.lol.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I found this site while looking around for more Halloween items during the off seasons. It's nice to have a place to read and look at pics that are updating constantly. I'm one of the few in my hangouts that actually has a holiday as a hobby.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> oohhh talk of packages and post offices.....this thread is getting juicy.lol. I wonder who's the next victim.lol.


"Me, me!", says the waving arm amongst the giant sea of PIF members. he he.

By the way, How many piffies are there now? Oh jeez! From this moment on, 
I refuse to call ourselves "PIFfy". Anyone care to second that motion!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

piffy? never heard that b4.....?


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

Piffies? Piffy??? 
"we sound like a bunch of Piffies" ??
"dont get all Piffy about it!" ??
"i like your Piffy idea"??

hmmmmm ok i second that motion Eyegore !!!!

lets not say that P word anymore ROFLMAO


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Sidnami said:


> I found this site while looking around for more Halloween items during the off seasons. It's nice to have a place to read and look at pics that are updating constantly. I'm one of the few in my hangouts that actually has a holiday as a hobby.


*I know exactly how you feel Sidnami!  *


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We have 36 members!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG! OMG! I GOT A GOODIE IN THE MAIL! I think my WHOLE neighborhood heard me scream. I FREAKING LOVE IT!

The Halloween Lady sent me the following:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^ *I'm so glad you you liked it!! *    I saw it and immediately thought of you. It got there a lot quicker than I expected. Enjoy.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG! OMG! I GOT A GOODIE IN THE MAIL! I think my WHOLE neighborhood heard me scream. I FREAKING LOVE IT!
> 
> The Halloween Lady sent me the following:


*O M G !!! That is freaking adorable!!!! You know what I think  I think you should PAY THAT FOWARD .......to ME! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG! OMG! I GOT A GOODIE IN THE MAIL! I think my WHOLE neighborhood heard me scream. I FREAKING LOVE IT!
> 
> The Halloween Lady sent me the following:


 

AWWW!!! I NEED THAT!!! I DO CAKES TOO!!! AWWWW THAT IS NEAT!!!! Heck i wanna see!!! aww that is really supper neat!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aww that's awesome! That fence looks just like the one I'm making how funny! Geez girl, you need to get to baking!lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

who me? yes! i am in a mood to bake!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

me too. I love making all those spooky treat. Last year I made pumpkin bread, pumpkin cupcakes, witches fingers...gosh that was fun.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i cant think what i made last year.... brain dead here in min. LOL! I know werewolf cupcakes and vampire cupcakes were done. but that is it


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

how fun. Didn't you do some cupcakes that looked like vampire bite marks or was that someone else?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Shoot! I have a gift to give to a member of the forum, but they've not yet joined Pay it Forward.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think I'll give this a try, I'm in. My likes are anything I can use in my graveyard and witches kitchen. Also body parts, battery op. candles, or just anything Halloween! I like things that are spooky looking and scary. Nothing cute. Oh and I love to bake


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

send it anyway Eyegore. Give them a nice surprise


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> send it anyway Eyegore. Give them a nice surprise


I would if I knew their address!


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmmm...Maybe they will join.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

oh ha sorry I guess that would help a lot..lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> how fun. Didn't you do some cupcakes that looked like vampire bite marks or was that someone else?


 
I did two different vampires... the bite marks and the happy vampires cupcakes..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> Shoot! I have a gift to give to a member of the forum, but they've not yet joined Pay it Forward.


 
then it means you have to mail it to me!!!  OKAY! OKAY! I am kidding!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GiggleFairy... is it a magazine that tells you how to decorate cupcakes? It looks cool I'm just not sure exactly what it is.. lol Please enlighten me..


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey just a hint for me, I'm making a life size witch for Halloween this year and I'm stuck on a head for it. I am looking for a full face/head witch mask. I would greatly appreciate it if I got one as a surprise ; )


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegore said:


> Shoot! I have a gift to give to a member of the forum, but they've not yet joined Pay it Forward.


We could ask the person for the address for you.That does ruin the surprise and not all people want free items sent to them.We may be able to get it or not depending on the person pm payitforward surprise if you want us to try.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> We could ask the person for the address for you.That does ruin the surprise and not all people want free items sent to them.We may be able to get it or not depending on the person pm payitforward surprise if you want us to try.


Nah, thats OK. It will take the fun out of it, less of a surprise.


----------



## Pacnwwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like a fun deal I just joined


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I did two different vampires... the bite marks and the happy vampires cupcakes..


I thought those were yours. Those were great!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, now that we have quite a few members I think people need to get to their post office and make someone's day. Come on people! It's actually more fun to send things than to receive I think.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> i thought those were yours. Those were great!


thanks! :d


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had to read 12 pages before I could figure out how to join now I hope I did it correctly! I hit the friend request & now what?

I wanted to join 20some pages ago but I've been lazy.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Okay, now that we have quite a few members I think people need to get to their post office and make someone's day. Come on people! It's actually more fun to send things than to receive I think.



I agree, but I've had an unexpected accident throw a monkey wrench in my plan. Long story short, yesterday afternoon I twisted my left ankle and somehow overcompensated with my right, breaking my foot/ankle and receiving a compound fracture (bone went through the skin and out of my shin). I was rushed into OR last night where they inserted a rod and put everything back together. I may be hit or miss for a few days. I'm exhausted and in more pain today than I was yesterday. I'm going to be laid up for a while obviously. My mother was kind enough to bring the laptop to me in case I have "withdrawals", lol, but I just can't stay alert that long. I'll get my gifts off as soon as I can.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ouch! Sorry! Hope you feel better soon & keep taking the good Judy Garland drugs!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

owee! hope you heal fast and smoothly.


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

Ouch..I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aww giggle i hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ouch! Hope you feel better soon GiggleFairy.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG Giggle Fairy... im so sorry to hear that!....i broke my leg a few yrs. ago and know the pain too...had 2 surgeries , 1 to put in rods and 2nd to remove them .... i wish you a speedy recovery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maybe use this time to do Planning for this yr.????????????? just trying to help turn this into ummmmm a possitive??? instead of a negative??????????

Feel better soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope you have a quick recovery GiggleFairy ;3;

I joined this morning (hoping I joined properly). Now I am off to see what creation I can startle the post office with.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> I had to read 12 pages before I could figure out how to join now I hope I did it correctly! I hit the friend request & now what?
> 
> I wanted to join 20some pages ago but I've been lazy.


You did it right now you just need to pm us your address.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Atelier*Motives said:


> I hope you have a quick recovery GiggleFairy ;3;
> 
> I joined this morning (hoping I joined properly). Now I am off to see what creation I can startle the post office with.



LOVE this.. lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have several things I wish to send, now need money to pay the post office to bring them to my surprisees!


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Post pictures of what you guys get. Its cool to see. Thanks


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought from Target a million plastic table clothes. They are white strips down the middle but on the sides they are black. They say spooky and things like that all over it in creepy font.
I have since changed my theme, would anyone want something like that?
The closest pic I can find is the tablecloth in here from Target. BUT this one is cheesy the one I got was awesome
http://www.target.com/s?keywords=ha...deID=1038576|1287991011&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=0&y=0


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene said:


> I have several things I wish to send, now need money to pay the post office to bring them to my surprisees!


Yeah.. they need to make those "Flat Rate" boxes a little bigger!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> I agree, but I've had an unexpected accident throw a monkey wrench in my plan. Long story short, yesterday afternoon I twisted my left ankle and somehow overcompensated with my right, breaking my foot/ankle and receiving a compound fracture (bone went through the skin and out of my shin). I was rushed into OR last night where they inserted a rod and put everything back together. I may be hit or miss for a few days. I'm exhausted and in more pain today than I was yesterday. I'm going to be laid up for a while obviously. My mother was kind enough to bring the laptop to me in case I have "withdrawals", lol, but I just can't stay alert that long. I'll get my gifts off as soon as I can.


 
OWWW!  Get better and rest up and stay off the foot!! I fractured my foot just this last fall and the worse part was suring the month of OCTOBER! OUR ONLY MONTH OF THE YEAR!!! I lost my chance to go to a couple of haunted houses with some friends and to go to camden Park's Spooktauclar whatever it was. NOT FUN! and it wasnt even easy trying to host two Halloween parties on top of that.  GET BETTER!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I bought from Target a million plastic table clothes. They are white strips down the middle but on the sides they are black. They say spooky and things like that all over it in creepy font.
> I have since changed my theme, would anyone want something like that?
> The closest pic I can find is the tablecloth in here from Target. BUT this one is cheesy the one I got was awesome
> http://www.target.com/s?keywords=ha...deID=1038576|1287991011&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=0&y=0


 
I would use them for the American Sign Language Program for the Halloween Party?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how many here have already sent out something? Don't say who your subject was.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have sent out several gifts all of which have already been recieved.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I too have sent several gifts. All have been recieved.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I have sent a few recently. All have been received as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon, GiggleFairy. At least you'll be able to pass yourself off as being related to Wolverine (of the X-Men) now, thanks to the metal


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Shipping out a package tomorrow,


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> prob. giggling off into the mad, mad world here.......


hahahah surrreeeeeee dont get too carried away.. the mens in the white coats just might take you away muwhahahahhahaahha


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> OWWW!  Get better and rest up and stay off the foot!! I fractured my foot just this last fall and the worse part was suring the month of OCTOBER! OUR ONLY MONTH OF THE YEAR!!! I lost my chance to go to a couple of haunted houses with some friends and to go to camden Park's Spooktauclar whatever it was. NOT FUN! and it wasnt even easy trying to host two Halloween parties on top of that.  GET BETTER!


yeah she had a bad bad time trying to get around with the boot on..( just stay the heck away from my toes!!!!!) sooo glad she is NOW healed and off the boot.... hehehehe


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aww that's good to hear. poor thing...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the well wishes. I am finally home now. The pain over the last few days has been horrific. I'm not a stranger to broken bones, car accidents, cardiac arrests, etc., but OMG this pain was unbelievable. I'm still hurting, but not crying my eyes out in pain. I have rods, plates, screws, staples, etc. from my knee to my ankle. Apparently they did more work on my leg once they opened it up. I also had to be recasted twice yesterday because mid-leg down was rotated toward the outside of my leg, as if facing someone standing next to me. The surgeon ordered a 25 degree angle manipulation, so we'll see how that holds up. I've been ordered to stay off of my leg and keep it elevated for a minimum of 12 weeks - that's like into JULY! Ugh! I'm kicking it "old school" right now. I have a walker, beside commode, and so very sexy depends diapers. Old age . . . . I'm ready for ya!

Speaking of old age, my mother (the retired nurse) traveled to Texas to bring me home from the hospital. Due to the second recasting of my leg, we left later than normal. The sun had set and Witch Hazel wasn't going to chance flying home in the dark. Before Pixie Frog and I were awake, Witch Hazel was going to town cleaning up AND complaining about it every second. Who needs Halloween stuff out? It's APRIL! *Well, duh mother! Kind of stresses me out since I only have 6 months to complete projects and 3 of those months I'm handicapped!* Imagine being drugged, in pain, having a cotton mouth dry as the desert and trying to catch prop items and supplies before they go to the large trash pile in the sky. Oh all of this has been too traumatic for me. To add insult to injury, one of the items (handmade) I was sending to a fellow member is now in that great trash pile in the sky. And heaven forbid I even speak up about the 15 pounds of paper mache' material I shredded by had. Why that was just outdated newspaper trash to her!

Oh what a nightmare these last few days have been


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww gigglefairy, I feel so bad for you. But I know how you feel. I had to have back surgery when I was 14 and had to have 2 rods put on my spine. I was out of school for a year and had to wear a back brace for three months and could only take it off for a hour a day to shower. It was very painful and still is every now and then with muscle spasms and such. Just hang in there. It'll get easier I promise. And tell your mom to stop throwing that stuff away for pete's sake.lol. I'm sure she wouldn't like it if you were at her house throwing her stuff away.lol.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Aww gigglefairy, I feel so bad for you. But I know how you feel. I had to have back surgery when I was 14 and had to have 2 rods put on my spine. I was out of school for a year and had to wear a back brace for three months and could only take it off for a hour a day to shower. It was very painful and still is every now and then with muscle spasms and such. Just hang in there. It'll get easier I promise. And tell your mom to stop throwing that stuff away for pete's sake.lol. I'm sure she wouldn't like it if you were at her house throwing her stuff away.lol.


I totally agree. Um, do you REALLY need this insulin mother???? Well it gets worse. My awesome little Pixie Frog was fixing dinner for us (since I can't be on this leg for 3 months) and she found several packets of pictures of herself - professional photos - that Witch Hazel threw in the trash. She also found artwork she'd done and hung on the refrigerator in the trash. There were also several packages of Halloween items (stickers, scrapbook memorabilia, written tutorials, etc.) in the trash. WTH???? I didn't even say a word. Pixie Frog looked at me and said, "THAT'S IT! WE NEED TO INSPECT OUR TRASH BEFORE THE TRUCK COMES TOMORROW!" Out the door she went, and pulled the city trashcan up to our door. This is seriously ridiculous. I always knew the woman was a little "off" , but this seems to be more than a little.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GF.. Try and stay positive. I know it's easier said than done but, making props all drugged up on pain killers can turn out a wonderfully wicked gravedigger.. (not that I would know..)  

I have also sent out a couple of things and there is another box on it's way to someone. Should be there in the next 5 days! Hopefully, the box gets there in one piece.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have not been able to send anyone anything. i am not seeing anything that says.. HEY! this person needs that or its perfect for this person, or it makes me think of "it" Dang I need some luck here.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I have not been able to send anyone anything. i am not seeing anything that says.. HEY! this person needs that or its perfect for this person, or it makes me think of "it" Dang I need some luck here.


*Well I for one happen to know that when you do decided to send something it is quite an awesome gift  Remember it was your gift to me that you MADE that started this whole pay it foward idea in the first place Stop looking to purchase something and see whaty ou already have that you dont need anymore or possibly make something again.(if you do make something again feel free to send it my way) Giggle fairy you poor lil thing! I feel for you girl It wont always be like this. I say get yourself a nice big bag of salty chips and a coke then follow that up with a cadbury fruit and nut bar and you should be feeling better in no time. It works for me*


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Kymmm Kymmm KymmmKymmm!!!!!!! Received my package today! I was so excited!!!

I got a doll to work with, a snake, a foam head, a stack of books with a candle holder, a cemetery vase, some cheesecloth, and a crow...which I think my little niece has stolen..lol

I loved it all! Thank you thank you! I will post pictures as soon as I can get my computer set up for my new camera. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Si-cotik said:


> Kymmm Kymmm KymmmKymmm!!!!!!! Received my package today! I was so excited!!!
> 
> I got a doll to work with, a snake, a foam head, a stack of books with a candle holder, a cemetery vase, some cheesecloth, and a crow...which I think my little niece has stolen..lol
> 
> I loved it all! Thank you thank you! I will post pictures as soon as I can get my computer set up for my new camera. Thank you very much!!!


WOW! thats really cool!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*oooooh I wanna see pics!!!*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> Kymmm Kymmm KymmmKymmm!!!!!!! Received my package today! I was so excited!!!
> 
> I got a doll to work with, a snake, a foam head, a stack of books with a candle holder, a cemetery vase, some cheesecloth, and a crow...which I think my little niece has stolen..lol
> 
> I loved it all! Thank you thank you! I will post pictures as soon as I can get my computer set up for my new camera. Thank you very much!!!


I'm SO glad you liked everything but, IF you didn't.. I am not so sensitive that I would be upset if you forwarded the stuff you didn't like to someone else.  Feel free!! I just hope you can find a good use for everything. I stole the book idea from Nowhinning. She made the same thing for me last year. I loved it so much, I thought I would copy it!! The only difference is that I made it to where the candle lights up.. I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha Kymmm, I remember when you got that book with the mouse and light. How funny you made it again. Very cool. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

oh i did love it all. I was actually thinking just the other day that I could use some things to see if I can get my creativity flowing again. It was a good help. Thanks again and I will get them pictures as soon as I find that blasted cd to download kodak to this computer.


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

Si-cotik said:


> oh i did love it all. I was actually thinking just the other day that I could use some things to see if I can get my creativity flowing again. It was a good help. Thanks again and I will get them pictures as soon as I find that blasted cd to download kodak to this computer.


Try this website for a kodak download..
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Authoring-tools/Digital-Album/Kodak-EasyShare-Software.shtml


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> haha Kymmm, I remember when you got that book with the mouse and light. How funny you made it again. Very cool. Can't wait to see pics!


 Yeah.. the mouse I bought at Party City made the book his home.. If I didn't have to dig through a storage shed full of boxes to find them, I would have added a mouse!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well I must share a bit of wonderful PIF news!!! I want to say thanks to a WONDERFUL member here that has brightened my days! I was very busy this past month with my turbulent life recently then all of a sudden, the suprise package on my porch. 

I had just came home from northern Cali too and was not expecting anything from anybody. So I opened it up to find three of the coolest Dracula, Wolfman, and Frankenstein coffee mugs ever! I will cherish and use daily every morning! So many thanks to our one and only "THE HALLOWEEN LADY!" You are very sweet and thoughtful! I love them and truly appreciate the thoughtful gesture! *


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww that's so great. and so sweet! How cool. I'm excited to see pics! I love it when people do nice things like that...just because.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I have not been able to send anyone anything. i am not seeing anything that says.. HEY! this person needs that or its perfect for this person, or it makes me think of "it" Dang I need some luck here.


I'm in the same boat--haven't seen anything that just cries out to be sent to somebody. Something will come up eventually.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I've got a couple gifts almost ready to be mailed out. I can't figure out who to send the gifts to though. I want to make sure that they make it to the perfect people. T-T

So I've been trying to do some investigative work  Not much luck yet though.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I've got an idea! Send them to me!!! Teeheej/k


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Way to go guys!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

A list of what the members like would make it sooo much simpler, since I know that not everyone is into the types of things I am If there is one already, please let me and the other newer additions know I would like to send goodies to some folks, too, when I've got the funds to do so


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well I for one happen to know that when you do decided to send something it is quite an awesome gift  Remember it was your gift to me that you MADE that started this whole pay it foward idea in the first place Stop looking to purchase something and see whaty ou already have that you dont need anymore or possibly make something again.(if you do make something again feel free to send it my way) Giggle fairy you poor lil thing! I feel for you girl It wont always be like this. I say get yourself a nice big bag of salty chips and a coke then follow that up with a cadbury fruit and nut bar and you should be feeling better in no time. It works for me*


 
awww thank you sweetie.  I keep forgetting I am the reason why we started this in the first place.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ondeko said:


> I'm in the same boat--haven't seen anything that just cries out to be sent to somebody. Something will come up eventually.


 
something always does...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> A list of what the members like would make it sooo much simpler, since I know that not everyone is into the types of things I am If there is one already, please let me and the other newer additions know I would like to send goodies to some folks, too, when I've got the funds to do so


My plan of attack [so to speak] is to read the froum as usual and when someone says something that makes me think "Hey, I can make/find/buy at yard sale something that fits that theme/need/want" then I'll do it. Not very scientif, but....


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*My PIF Suprise from my friend The Halloween Lady!*

*Here is a pic of the coffee mugs I received from the Halloween Lady! Aren't they just the best! I will use them every morning with my morning coffee! Thanks again Halloween Lady! *


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

That would give me a reason to sit down and have a cup. Kudos


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Why not. I tossed my hat in too


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE those mugs!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Awesome mugs! I would love to have my tea in one of those every morning *


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Love the coffee mugs!!! <3 I have an odd thing for fun coffee mugs. My son last week broke my wicked witch of the west mug. :'( I couldn't throw it away so it's sitting handless and chipped on top of the microwave.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ooooooh those mugs are wonderful!!. my son LOVES the good old fashioned horror movies and those would NOT be safe around him lol...

@Atelier*Motives as for the broken mug .... if you like birdhouses or even a small table of some sorts a good and decorative idea to do with it is to break it more and then piece it back together using waterproof adhesive onto the birdhouse or tabletop as a mosaic piece. ive seen it done with china dishes and it looks great!.....or use it as a pencil holder as is lol


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

hollowscreamer said:


> @Atelier*Motives as for the broken mug .... if you like birdhouses or even a small table of some sorts a good and decorative idea to do with it is to break it more and then piece it back together using waterproof adhesive onto the birdhouse or tabletop as a mosaic piece. ive seen it done with china dishes and it looks great!.....or use it as a pencil holder as is lol


I hadn't thought of using it for making anything else. Thats a really good idea.  Thank you Hollowscreamer!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

your welcome ..... hmmmm maybe make it a serving tray and use other broken dishes from thrift store to tie in with the colors in the mug???????????

let us know how it turns out if you choose to do something with it


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the mugs Ter ran!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow Ter-Ran, those mugs are awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Love them!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Those are pretty sweet ter ran. I have a collection of unique coffee mugs myself but surprisingly I don't have any Halloween ones yet. Hmmmm better get on that!lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those mugs are tight, ter_ran. Lucky...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*WOW, WOW, WOW... *I just recieved a wonderful gift from *obcessedwithit.*  A most awesome cookbook. (It is the one that the Spooky Treats & Eats club uses the cover photo for their avie.) 
I also recieved a Halloween candy/lollipop mold!!!!!! THANK YOU soooo vey, very, much. That was so incredibly kind and totally unexpected. 
I am actually a little bit in shock, I really had NO idea  
Thank you again *obcessedwithit*! I will get pics up as soon as I have a kid here to assit me.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

How cool Halloween Lady! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

LOOOOVE the mugs!!!
If you are on this forum you get to know people pretty well and pick up on what they would love!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> If you are on this forum you get to know people pretty well and pick up on what they would love!


Unfortunately, some aren't as easy to tell as I Seriously, I think that statement is pretty much true; it would be ideal to have an actual listing of members' likes, though.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Unfortunately, some aren't as easy to tell as I Seriously, I think that statement is pretty much true; it would be ideal to have an actual listing of members' likes, though.


I like anything bloody and scary


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is the wonderful gift I recieved today from *obcessedwithit*.  It is a fabulous Halloween cookbook and a candy/lollipop mold. I am still sort of in shock and also delighted by the kindness of this gift. I really love it! You made my day!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

aww I love seeing the pics.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> GiggleFairy... is it a magazine that tells you how to decorate cupcakes? It looks cool I'm just not sure exactly what it is.. lol Please enlighten me..



Yes Kymmm, it's an instructional book for 16 cupcakes. They're awesome! I haven't paid it as much attention as I would have liked thus far, but with my current situation I'm still a bit in and out of it. I also had another fall yesterday. There is a question about a bone in my arm, but NOTHING like what my leg underwent a few days ago. I'm hoping that I'll be able to get off of all of the massive medications before too long and will be able to enjoy some "alert, clear, and awake" time. After all, I've got 11 more weeks of immobilization.

I'm thankful now more than ever for the PIF surprises. I've gotten several items of reading material that will keep me entertained and "connected" during my recovery. And who'da thunk when I went on my book binge that I'd have all the time in the world to read them!

If anyone has an extra warm and working body that could wait on me hand and foot, I've got dibbs. When I'm done with it I'll gladly PIF to the next gimp.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Aww gigglefairy, I feel so bad for you. But I know how you feel. I had to have back surgery when I was 14 and had to have 2 rods put on my spine. I was out of school for a year and had to wear a back brace for three months and could only take it off for a hour a day to shower. It was very painful and still is every now and then with muscle spasms and such. Just hang in there. It'll get easier I promise. And tell your mom to stop throwing that stuff away for pete's sake.lol. I'm sure she wouldn't like it if you were at her house throwing her stuff away.lol.




Yeah, well, just don't go poking around any life size props at my house at Halloween. You might get a real scare! 


About your back - do you have scoliosis? The age of your surgery was just dead-on for so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

ondeko said:


> I'm in the same boat--haven't seen anything that just cries out to be sent to somebody. Something will come up eventually.




Several of us posted likes/dislikes etc. a while back. Since I'm starting to wake up a bit more maybe I can get my cards out and come up with some sort of easy access to this. Or I may at least be able to find the page number where these things start.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> Yeah, well, just don't go poking around any life size props at my house at Halloween. You might get a real scare!
> 
> 
> About your back - do you have scoliosis? The age of your surgery was just dead-on for so I thought I'd ask.


I did yes when I was 14. Still hurts every now and then. Nothing compared to what you're going through right now I'm sure. Rest up and stay off that foot if you can girl. I feel for you. Hopefully you're good on having spills for a while there chick. Glad you liked the reading materiel. The smallest book was my favorite.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

BEGINNING ON PAGE 8 OF THIS THREAD you will find posts of what people like/dislike. You may have to kick it old school and use some note cards and a pencil. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/102264-pay-forward-new-improved-8.html#post1041551


Many, many of us have offered suggestions on how to "keep up" with this info yet allow quick and easy access. I even offered a couple, but I still think this "Profile" needs a "Group" page. And the "threads" are for example:

obsessedjack Likes/Dislikes
GiggleFairy Likes/Dislikes
Eyegore Likes/Dislikes

Now you know you can edit and update your likes/dislikes at any time. We all go through phases at times. I also think that in keeping the group board "clean" thus making it easier to find let's say . . .

The Halloween Lady Likes/Dislikes
Si-cotik Likes/Dislikes
Spookilicious mama Likes/Dislikes

we need to keep chit chat to a minimum there (ie, post only your specific info - GiggleFairy Likes/Dislikes for me, whoever you are for you) and still run our mouths over here since they all seem to work so well. Whomever is in control of the PIF Surprise profile here can obviously set up the Group AND . . . send direct invites to those who can't exactly figure out how to join. Ta-Daaa! 


BUT WAIT!

THERE'S MORE!


The moderator of the group can also delete threads that defeat the purpose of the group. If some yay~hoo posts a thread on Spooky Treats & Eats about his *****, well dammit you better be able to stab it with a fork and cut it with a knife or it's pulled and you might get booted! In general, people want consistent simple guidelines. Draw the circle in the sand for them, then allow them to run amok! 


*steps out of her moment of clarity to take next round of meds*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh Oh looks like giggle fairy has the ruler out and shes not afraid to use it  Whatevery ou say gigglefairy , we will do whatever you want! *


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats a good idea gigglefairy! If anyone wants to know I like bloody things and anything scary. haha. *wink wink*


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe I am all off base here but please tell me you all are not sending your addresses to a new member who has but 9 posts and practically all of them in this thread. 
And as a official member of the naughty kids having been slapped myself, I agree with Giggle Fairy you all might want to think about a group.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am how ever we can do to keep this smooth and not go off track. BTW BOSSY GIGGLEFAIRY!! Okay whewww gotten that off my chest for a sec.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Crack that whip Gigglefairy!lol Whapush!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> BEGINNING ON PAGE 8 OF THIS THREAD you will find posts of what people like/dislike. You may have to kick it old school and use some note cards and a pencil.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


Thanks, GiggleFairy

That was a moment of clarity? Gadzooks, woman


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*LMAO!!! I love how this thread is so turbulent in its discussions! 

Now as I told my kids in many years past, 

"You get what you get and you don't have a fit!" 

"Be grateful for the thought and gesture!"  *


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Before I decide.............

WHO LIKES CLOWNS??????


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sidnami said:


> Before I decide.............
> 
> WHO LIKES CLOWNS??????


I love them. The creepier, the better


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Clowns are cool.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Who don't like clowns is the better question. Here at the HF I think we are all mostly on that same page! *


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't like clowns! they're so...so...happy and that scares me...lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

clowns are creepy and thats why i love em too lol......... been thinkin of making a zombie clown to run a baby zombie nursery lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dark Star said:


> Maybe I am all off base here but please tell me you all are not sending your addresses to a new member who has but 9 posts and practically all of them in this thread.
> And as a official member of the naughty kids having been slapped myself, I agree with Giggle Fairy you all might want to think about a group.


Payitforward surprise is just a name used there are three of us who gather the address and give them out to other members it is not a new member.We have been around for awhile.Me -bethene and kymmm.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

It's not that I'm being "bossy" and telling anyone what to do. We've discussed since page 8 the easiest way do just what every newbie (to this group) is asking for. It's a suggestion, with well defined "how-to".

I don't "own" this PIF profile (and didn't now until the post right above me) who actually operated it. This initially started out with very, very few who knew who the contact was; once that person left the forum, these 3 lovely ladies: halloween71, bethene and kymmm took over. 

And Garthgoyle, I say "a moment of clarity" because I'm still so heavily medicated and sometimes zombie like these days. A few days after getting home from the hospital with my leg ordeal I fell again and had another rendezvous with those lovely folk at 911. Things are not going good for me at all at the moment. I also hated it that people really wanted to know what interests others had (as I did) and thought that since I had initiated the question to begin with, I could easily find where the likes/dislikes started. I was simply just trying to help.

I had to go back up and read the selection of the quote you used and realized it was the reference to my group. You know there is always some weirdo somewhere that falls through the cracks. My point was with moderator control, those weirdos can be redirected to their "appropriate" place.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha I was just yanking your chain Gigglefairy. *HUGS AND KISSES* Hope you feel better soon! Thanks for all your research and input for the newbies on here btw.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Payitforward surprise is just a name used there are three of us who gather the address and give them out to other members it is not a new member.We have been around for awhile.Me -bethene and kymmm.


Hmmmmm...I didn't know Larry allowed that


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Si-cotik said:


> I don't like clowns! they're so...so...happy and that scares me...lol


Oh come on now. Im not the happy kind of clown. Im the kind of clown that hides under ya bed till ya fall asleep then start gnawing on ya toes.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

jokersall said:


> Oh come on now. Im not the happy kind of clown. Im the kind of clown that hides under ya bed till ya fall asleep then start gnawing on ya toes.


eh I think I can handle that then...lol


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats somewhere between creepy amd huh with alot of unspoken words


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> It's not that I'm being "bossy" and telling anyone what to do. We've discussed since page 8 the easiest way do just what every newbie (to this group) is asking for. It's a suggestion, with well defined "how-to".
> 
> I don't "own" this PIF profile (and didn't now until the post right above me) who actually operated it. This initially started out with very, very few who knew who the contact was; once that person left the forum, these 3 lovely ladies: halloween71, bethene and kymmm took over.
> 
> ...


*OK everyone BACK OFF! Gigglefairy is dealing with a lot and we know you are not Bossy girlfriend just playin with ya  

Truth is the Payitfoward was originally my idea. I got a gift from nowhining for no reason at all after complimenting her talent on a craft she made. I was so touched that she would go to the trouble to make me one and box and send that I thought it would be nice if once in a while we did that for eachother. So I pitched the idea.

My original idea however,was to just send to people we had already exchanged address' with like in a card exchange. I was a little hesitant to give my address to just anyone and to join the group as well and can see and understand Darkstar's concerns. Like I said i just thought we would exchange with people we had addresses for already. If I am exchanging cards with you I probably already have had several convos with you and have gotten to know you a bit.

Not sure who said lets make this an actual group though. I have given my address to the three moderators and have told them my concerns. They know that if anyone who is not someone on here I regulary am in a thread with or talk to they are to check with me. That was the only way I would join. I have a few members I would not want to have my address and hopefully this will help keep that from happening.

AGAIN would like to reiterate that the original idea was to send an item you were done with or no longer need but thought a friend on here might enjoy it, or possibly a craft. You didnt need to spend any money except for the shipping. since then some people have bought new items. and thats fine too just dont think you have to. (I actually recieved and awesome gift from ELH that I still LOVE) 

Ok swoop ...off my soap box and back on my broom to see what havoc I can cause today*


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

( raises hand and states "i have to go to the restroom ") lol ..... might as well get another cup of coffee while im up too .........

hope i dont miss anything while im gone 


seriously though, this idea is a great idea and very sincere and heart felt!!!!

we are not obligated to GIVE our addresses to join this group. nobody is being forced lol
if the doorbell rings and a creepy person is standing there with a butcher knife, ummmm then go get a BIGGER butcher knife than theirs  lol j/k 

as for being bossy....everyone else was indecisive, so GiggleFairy is just simply suggesting a way to solve a problem or concern that many have for ways of knowing what others like, soooooo WHY is this turning into a gradeschool argument??????????? why turn a great idea of sencerity and thoughtfulness into something ugly?????


GiggleFairy...... you said that you average about 2-3 broken bones a year??? goood grief woman .......( in hopes to make a smile and lighten the tension a lil bit ) maybe we all can get together and make you a bubble suit of sorts to protect you from harm 
hope every day brings you closer to being pain free... ...hugs


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Who's arguing?? I think we are all just clarifying and making light of things, dont think anyone is arguing.*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Y'all just better be glad they've taken away my wand while I'm so medicated! I may not be able to walk, but dammit I can still fly! (No wise cracks here either! I mean fly WITHOUT the drugs. ) Ortho appointment on Wednesday. I'm terrified - the moment of truth as to how much additional damage has been done since the second fall with all the metal. Also, be thankful I AM medicated and don't have all of my snap. Muahhahahahahahahahhahaaaa! 


To catch up: I love clowns. I don't have a good collection though. I have a Jack-in-the-Box clown I love! I'd love to have some marionettes, but haven't found the "right ones" yet.


The bubble suit? My ex used to say that all of the time. I'd LOVE one. Just PLEASE design it with easy access to pee. After having a child, the bladder just didn't go back to pre-baby state. Can't hold it like I used to!


And if anyone comes across a SERIOUSLY high quality Bucky, please keep it in mind for me. I may need to start substituting it's bones for mine before too long . . .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

one idea for likes and dislikes that was used for secret reaper is a seperate thread for them- should I start one for the pay it forward group? what ya all think?


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Spookilicious Mama, how do you type in pink? I love green and would like to know...wait, never mind I see the button. How's this? Naw, this is better.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BunnyMummy said:


> Spookilicious Mama, how do you type in pink? I love green and would like to know...wait, never mind I see the button. How's this? Naw, this is better.


*LMAO! I like it, very you BunnyMummy *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene said:


> one idea for likes and dislikes that was used for secret reaper is a seperate thread for them- should I start one for the pay it forward group? what ya all think?


Wow.. I've been away for a few days.. you all have been busy lil bees! lol I think this may a good idea.. Whoever is in charge can delete all unrelated posts and it can be strictly for posting likes/dislikes.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Likes/dislikes? That's easy. I like everything but bluckies and those fabric scarecrows from Joann's.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*That's a good idea.*


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

I just realized that you could type in different colors. HAHA


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> *Here is a pic of the coffee mugs I received from the Halloween Lady! Aren't they just the best! I will use them every morning with my morning coffee! Thanks again Halloween Lady! *


 
YOU SUCK!!! I LOVE THAT!!! AWWW! THAT IS A WONDeRFUL FINDING!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Here is the wonderful gift I recieved today from *obcessedwithit*.  It is a fabulous Halloween cookbook and a candy/lollipop mold. I am still sort of in shock and also delighted by the kindness of this gift. I really love it! You made my day!!! Thank you so much.


 ooohhhhh! I think I need that book too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OK everyone BACK OFF! Gigglefairy is dealing with a lot and we know you are not Bossy girlfriend just playin with ya  *
> 
> *Truth is the Payitfoward was originally my idea. I got a gift from nowhining for no reason at all after complimenting her talent on a craft she made. I was so touched that she would go to the trouble to make me one and box and send that I thought it would be nice if once in a while we did that for eachother. So I pitched the idea.*
> 
> ...


 
 Just so you know.... I LOVE YOU!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

me likey....... skullheads... vampires... frankenstien... werewolf... witches... needs million bonehead people for me to pose, dress and what not... hates gory... REALLY DISLIKEs CLOWNS... elegnat gothic style i seem to like... always into halloween theme dishes but not the cartoon or cheesy ones... same goes to monster dishes as well... looking to start collecting prop people/monsters... loves outdoor props... hates spiders... love baking halloween themes items


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> me likey....... skullheads... vampires... frankenstien... werewolf... witches... needs million bonehead people for me to pose, dress and what not... hates gory... REALLY DISLIKEs CLOWNS... elegnat gothic style i seem to like... always into halloween theme dishes but not the cartoon or cheesy ones... same goes to monster dishes as well... looking to start collecting prop people/monsters... loves outdoor props... hates spiders... love baking halloween themes items


*Hmmmmmmm...If I only had a couple of ideas to send to my girl Nowhining???? What to send.....what to send.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Just so you know.... I LOVE YOU!


*
Back at ya girlfriend *


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

awwwwwe GROU[COLOR="DarkOrange"U[COLOR="Magenta"]P HUG! :d[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

DARN... Sorry.... i was trying to say.... group hug .... in all different colors lol


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

bethene said:


> one idea for likes and dislikes that was used for secret reaper is a seperate thread for them- should I start one for the pay it forward group? what ya all think?


that is perfect . You should do the seperate thread good idea!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

btw...... i also like the idea of a thread or better yet a STICKY, with ONLY each persons likes and dis-likes....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollowscreamer said:


> btw...... i also like the idea of a thread or better yet a STICKY, with ONLY each persons likes and dis-likes....


Great idea. Someone let us know if that gets going, please


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was blessed twice this week from creeepycathy and elh!!!
Thank you so much love it all so much





creeepycathys gifts























elh gifts


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

where'd you get those halloween71? Those are neat.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> that is perfect . You should do the seperate thread good idea!


I am game for it since so many are asking for it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dark Star said:


> Hmmmmm...I didn't know Larry allowed that


Why wouldn't he it's no different than secret reaper.
No one particaptes unless they want to.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

obsessedjack said:


> where'd you get those halloween71? Those are neat.


The pirate flags-bandana-and map are from creeepycathy-the spider props with other wonderful items are from elh.Elh must know I love wine cause I got awesome corkscrew.She also gave me a spider victim-spiders large and small-egg sac-spider webs-rusty keys-bat-sticker-faux barb wire-a little skull.
Like I said I have been blessed.I thank them so much for thinking of me.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aww that's so cool.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Love this idea. I'm totally in


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice gifts, halloween71

Welcome, MissMandy

Once the thread with likes and dislikes gets going, I will be sending to some members when I can afford to, I promise Tough to do much of anything when you get only 10 hours per week, if you're lucky


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait, im confused. Who do we send our adresses to? I think I sent it to the wrong person


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

The secret reaper thing also sounds like a good idea!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, the list is started, please keep it to the point, any other comments direct over here, asked a mod about making it a sticky.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

where can i find the other thread for the list of likes and dislikes bethene?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

found it sorry!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

awww thank you hallloween 71 I know you will give the victim a great home!!! Now on to the other thread to post likes and dislikes...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

hollowscreamer said:


> btw...... i also like the idea of a thread or better yet a STICKY, with ONLY each persons likes and dis-likes....


Yeah, what she said....


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Just posted to the likes/dislikes thread and it looks like a pretty elegant way to handle things. Easy to use.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ok i just posted my likes n dislikes on the new thread too ....

thanks for getting it set up, its a GREAT idea and will be VERY helpful!


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

Frightmarehomehaunt said:


> The secret reaper thing also sounds like a good idea!


we have your address.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Secret reaper was a bad deal for me. I read the name on here and every time id try searching secret reaper on my phone it would kill my internet. That's a good reaper there.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

That spider victim is AWESOME! I need to make one of those..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I've got some stuff I need to send to someone, who gives me the addy?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I've got some stuff I need to send to someone, who gives me the addy?


RCIAG...my address is ....well, you can get it from the payitforward surprise admin people.  What are you sending me? I hope it's a puppy. No, wait...a kitten.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I've got some stuff I need to send to someone, who gives me the addy?


Rcraig, just PM Payitforward Surprise and tell them who's address you want. Someone will PM it back to you


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

count me in..


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am so excited, I got my first Pay-It-Forward Surprise today!! I would like to give a big thank you to Bethene for the awesome witch mask she gave me! I love it! It makes me one step closer to getting together everything I need for my first witch. Here is a couple of pics of it.

It's laying to the tissue paper it was wrapped in










To get this shot I sat it over a stuff rabbit I had out for Easter


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a great witch mask! I love it.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats pretty cool! Her warts are grose!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

So catch me up; I'm coming out of my drug-induced coma.  Is there a place to post likes/dislikes other than them being buried in this thread?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> So catch me up; I'm coming out of my drug-induced coma.  Is there a place to post likes/dislikes other than them being buried in this thread?


Yes there is  Under General Halloween as well. Official Pay It Forward Like and Dislike list


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have nothing to say but BUMP IT!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Yes there is  Under General Halloween as well. Official Pay It Forward Like and Dislike list


Thanks Miss Mandy. And NOWHINING, that's what I was afraid of - it'd get buried. Let me go do my search!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you are most welcome, Spooky girl1980, just make sure you post pics of her when she is done!! I have several witches, and I must say they are my favorite props!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Spooky Girl, what a wonderful mask. You could use her to make a wicked prop!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Spooky Girl, what a wonderful mask. You could use her to make a wicked prop!


That's the plan. I will not have pics of the finished prop till I set up for Halloween. She will be put together in the front yard providing I get everything together. I am still in the planning stages for the body.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great mask!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Going to link the other thread so maybe people can find it if it gets lost
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving this a bit of a bump!!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone here like miniatures or zombie pirates?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Miniatures?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I made something for this prop building challenge. It's really small. Something you could display inside your house. It doesn't really go with what I'm doing this year and I thought maybe someone else may like it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Does anyone here like miniatures or zombie pirates?


I love zombie pirates, or any kind of pirates. Or any kind of zombies. But zombie pirate would be awesome.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

i love Zombies!!!!!!!! im just starting out with creating some, and have high hopes of making a zombie day care complete with toys & crib & playpin & high chair and an adult Zombie or 2 watching all the lil ones 
am even thinking of the lil zombie kids dressing up as different scary characters for dress up play time, just like at any daycare lol


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

like miniatures zombie pirates too


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Much to my surprise, I got an AWESOME goodie in the mail today! I have been wanting one of these for a LONG time and not only did I get one, but I got TWO! Thanks a million halloween71!!!!



















I am so excited! I have several vacant plant hooks in my ceiling now. Perfect place to "store" these until Halloween. 

YAY ME!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

first time joining in this wonderful idea, just a quick question, where do I see the likes and dislikes list so I can send someone what they like or darn near what I have or get.

This year my likes are highly on aliens and creepy klowns, beef netting, zombies, anyone's homemade crafts related to fortune teller/seance/doctor items. Zombies, or the unusual. We in Canada are so limited or aleast I am where I am. I must say all you Americans rock with Halloween!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice, GiggleFairy! I'm so jealous! 
@tamster, There's another thread 'Official Like and Dislike List' also under General Halloween


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Nice, GiggleFairy! I'm so jealous!
> @tamster, There's another thread 'Official Like and Dislike List' also under General Halloween


thanks, kinda a newbie even though I joined up here a few yrs ago, but now that I have free time~look out, I am here, appreciate everyone's help the least I can do is join in payitforward


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> Much to my surprise, I got an AWESOME goodie in the mail today! I have been wanting one of these for a LONG time and not only did I get one, but I got TWO! Thanks a million halloween71!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is soo cool! It;s like a skeleton spider. Sweeet


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Exactly Frightmare! Skeleton spiders they are. I've loved them from the first time I saw them, so you can imagine my excitement when my daughter pulled them out of the box. They're already hanging in my living room, lol.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats gigglefairy


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome, tamster

Cool gifts, GiggleFairy I've got one of those skeleton spiders, too, although I think mine is a bit different.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Cool gift GiggleFairy! I love that creepy lil spiderton prop!  *


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

How big are they?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have one of those Gigglefairy! It hangs in my witch area.. I love it!! Great gift!!!!


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Reminds me. I better get my box out tomorrow but who could be getting it? Who knows


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

like thse skele-ders...they so cool


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool gift GiggleFairy! Love them, I have never seen anything like them before.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

GiggleFairy said:


> Much to my surprise, I got an AWESOME goodie in the mail today! I have been wanting one of these for a LONG time and not only did I get one, but I got TWO! Thanks a million halloween71!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like them!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am hoping to finally go through my garage this weekend, which will mean I'll find the goodies I've been meaning to surprise someone(s) with...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the compliments. This was one of those items that when I first saw them I had that "OMG! I'VE GOT TO HAVE THAT!" moment. halloween71 I cannot thank enough! 

jokersall, here is the "official" description: This totally creepy 11"x8" plastic spider skeleton has eight 11" arms and a 4 1/2"x3 1/2" skull.


I HATE being in this physical condition I'm in. I was waiting on one last item to add to my "person of interest's" box and it arrived after my injury. It's soooooo hard to keep my mouth shut when I'm this excited about sending my goodie to this poor soul, muahahahahahahaaaa!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That is so cool gigglefairy you can do so much with that*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> Much to my surprise, I got an AWESOME goodie in the mail today! I have been wanting one of these for a LONG time and not only did I get one, but I got TWO! Thanks a million halloween71!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ooohhhh I have always like these!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice gifts everyone!


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> jokersall, here is the "official" description: This totally creepy 11"x8" plastic spider skeleton has eight 11" arms and a 4 1/2"x3 1/2" skull.


those are pretty cool. i bet i could rig up some wire rigging and do stop motion with one.


edit: ordered


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Can PIF suprise Mods Please edit the original #1 post to show all the Active participants in a list of some sort? That would be great! Thanks! *


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

does this mean were going to do the rabbit thing to jdub or larry?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ter_ran said:


> *Can PIF suprise Mods Please edit the original #1 post to show all the Active participants in a list of some sort? That would be great! Thanks! *


Here is a link that will get you the info click on show friends.all the friends participate.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/payitforward-surprise.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent several things out a week ago Friday, The witch mask showed up, but was in a envelope, the rest were in boxes, hope they show up soon!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww you're so sweet Bethene.lol.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool. Nice to see that people are still sending gifts to one another


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

bethene said:


> I sent several things out a week ago Friday, The witch mask showed up, but was in a envelope, the rest were in boxes, hope they show up soon!


Been very busy. Sorry I'm late. Thanks for the masks. I'll post pics when I can get them. I'm trying to get ready for Necto's Halfway To Halloween party!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a box in the mail today. No note or anything, but the postmark was Shamrock, TX so I'm going to guess Jokersall was the one who sent the book: The Diary of Jack the Ripper. To whomever it was: Thank you so much. this looks like it'll be a great read and can offer up some good prop ideas. It really made my day. It also lights a fire under me to finish the box I've been s-l-o-w-l-y together and mail it out.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup. That would be me.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Jokersall-- thanks so much for the book. It even has a section of photos of stuff associated with a person suspected of being the Ripper. I can't wait to get some quiet time to sit down and read a couple chapters. I'd do it tonight, but my wife saw the title and said there was no way I was reading that in bed. I'll snap a couple of pics to post in the morning. Thank you again.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

No problem man. One fan to another is a good thing to me.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I really LOVE those spider corpses. I have been wanting them for years. They are totally cool. What a great gift. Congratulations.*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ondeko said:


> I'd do it tonight, but my wife saw the title and said there was no way I was reading that in bed.


Awwww.... Spoilsport


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool everyone!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, waiting for an adress!! I've been doing some spring cleaning & came across a box full of stuff that needs a new home.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Now where is the "idea" thread for Pay It Forward? 

I've been on this mad cleaning binge (one reason I've been away plus is gardening season) & there's enough stuff to go around to more than one person but I need that other thread to see who is into what.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Here you go RCIAG:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html


I like it all!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Me too! Just sayin'.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Allrightythen! I subscribed to both threads now to make my life & cleaning easier.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I still have to make a trip to my storage unit and see what I can part with


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally managed to make it out to the post office...(haven't been feeling well enough to get out earlier) T-T

Gifts are on the way to their destinations (crossing fingers that they make it alright).


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like a few people are getting ready to Pay-It-Forward! How exciting! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really would like to send some things, but being unempoyed and broke is no fun... Once I snag another job, I do intend to participate more actively. Sorry


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Being unemployed does suck, doesn't it? Hubby works in masonry and has been laid off since December (longest he's ever been laid off). Hopefully they call him back soon. I've been thinking of starting a little business for myself.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Try to remember, this isn't about constantly sending stuff out.. it's about passing along the wonderful feelings that come from a "for no reason" surprise but only when you want to and if you can. There is no reason to feel guilty if you haven't sent anything out.. This idea should bring out good feelings, not feelings of guilt..


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, let's be realistic. Sometimes being employed sucks, too! But oh sweet karma has bitten my last employer in the butt!  That reminds me, I should jump over to the "HAPPINESS IS . . . " thread. Muahhahahahahahahhaaaaa!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Being unemployed does suck, doesn't it? Hubby works in masonry and has been laid off since December (longest he's ever been laid off). Hopefully they call him back soon. I've been thinking of starting a little business for myself.


what kind of business?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got my address, so someone lookout for a package next week!! I'm so glad we have this thread because I can now give this stuff to someone that will appreciate it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> Try to remember, this isn't about constantly sending stuff out.. it's about passing along the wonderful feelings that come from a "for no reason" surprise but only when you want to and if you can. There is no reason to feel guilty if you haven't sent anything out.. This idea should bring out good feelings, not feelings of guilt..


 
you got that right!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> what kind of business?


Well, it started off wanting to sell baked goods at local farmers' markets. But getting a food license around here is quite dramatic! Then I thought of selling my crafts, which I'm still considering, but getting that going (financial wise) has been a bit tough. So now I'm thinking soap lol. I made some for the first time last week and I gotta say...I really enjoy doing it! It's one of those things that can be as simple or as complex as you want it. And the possibilities are endless! Not to mention it will be easier pricing soap vs crafts.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never made soap but every time I see my Lorann Oils catalog at Christmas for candy making I see all the soap making stuff & think I should try it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It's really fun and super easy. I think I'm gonna experiment more with it and work out all the details etc and then hopefully be ready to sell by next Spring. I don't wanna jump into all the craft fairs mid season and I also don't want to go into this unprepared.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

plan everything first and then everything will be just the bee's knees for ya!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Well just remember us MissMandy come Halloween time. (Or any other time for that matter.) I'd buy some soap with spiders and such in it. Love to have some around the house for guests to use as well. A finger in this one, an eyeball in that one . . . .


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think i would of enjoyed displaying them in a clear jar in my bathroom like i do with the regular soap... that would be a neat idea to do.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

I used to carve soap just for fun. Nothing ever came of it tho


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You guys read my mind! teehee....of course I'll be making Halloween soaps!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I got a package today!!! It contained a hanging white ghost prop, a black rubber ducky keychain with skull and crossed boned on it, and a couple halloween books. Thank you to whoever sent it. There was a s/n on the box so I'm not sure who it was from but thank you!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I also received a surprise today. Pixie Frog is visiting her father out of town this weekend and my "second daughter" Small Fry, the little girl who lives next door, came over this morning to check on me. She busted open the door and had a neat little box in her hand. I opened it up and found an AWESOME man eating plant with an official Certificate of Adoption from Atelier*Motives. My little guy sprouted from his planter on May 3rd. I LOVE HIM, LOVE HIM, LOVE HIM!

I took pics of both my little guy AND the certificate which I find totally cool, but I'm unable to get the cord to hook up my camera and PC. SO . . . when my "nurse" comes tomorrow I'll have her grab the cord for me so I can upload and post the pics.

THANKS A MILLION Atelier*Motives!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome gifts everyone! love to see them gives me ideas


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcomes!  ObsessedJack the package was from me.  I'm surprised as to how quickly the packages made it out. I think I sent them out thursday? I still have a couple things floating around the craft room to be sent out, just have to wait til we gets monies again. 

MissMandy I think making hand made soap would be awesome. I have a huge thing for hand made soaps (especially goats milk soap) every craft fair I've gone to I tend to loom over the soap makers and usually end up buying enough to last months.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

does anyone like creepy babydolls???might have one I could give


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I love them, I'm just too intimidated by paint to make one.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

A man eating plant? SWEET


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> does anyone like creepy babydolls???might have one I could give


ooh oooh i LOVE creepy dolls


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

creepy dolls!!! Yes!!!


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup..........


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I also could use a creepy doll.. If it's a baby doll type doll... my daughter plays a girl in an insane asylum in my haunt and would look great holding a creeped out dolly.  
But, I won't hold it against ya if you send it to someone else..  lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Atelier*Motives said:


> Welcomes!  ObsessedJack the package was from me.  I'm surprised as to how quickly the packages made it out. I think I sent them out thursday? I still have a couple things floating around the craft room to be sent out, just have to wait til we gets monies again.
> 
> MissMandy I think making hand made soap would be awesome. I have a huge thing for hand made soaps (especially goats milk soap) every craft fair I've gone to I tend to loom over the soap makers and usually end up buying enough to last months.


Haha that's fantastic. I'm really itching to get started. Buy hubby needs to get his butt back to work first lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

sigh.... Nothing yet. heh


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

All I've recieved today is a headache from my husband LOL


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> All I've recieved today is a headache from my husband LOL


LOL... funny girl


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> All I've recieved today is a headache from my husband LOL


 
I had a headache too but not from the hubby... LOL!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Atelier*Motives said:


> Welcomes!  ObsessedJack the package was from me.  I'm surprised as to how quickly the packages made it out. I think I sent them out thursday? I still have a couple things floating around the craft room to be sent out, just have to wait til we gets monies again.
> 
> MissMandy I think making hand made soap would be awesome. I have a huge thing for hand made soaps (especially goats milk soap) every craft fair I've gone to I tend to loom over the soap makers and usually end up buying enough to last months.


Thank you so much for the package!!! I was really surprised! It made my day!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Frightmarehomehaunt said:


> A man eating plant? SWEET


Oh he IS awesome!!!


Certificate of Adoption, which has been completed since taking this pic:











Seymour:











Pixie Frog's Pic (favorite view):


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LOVE the detail on the baby man eating plant!! That is very cool!! Great gift!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree Kymmm! Pixie loves his mouth, teeth and tongue hence the close-up she took, lol.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cool plant and i LOVE the certificate it came with, that really adds a great touch to the gift. so happy to see this thread is going strong. Keep posting pics guys I love seeing all the great bits of happiness that are being sent across the country *


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, someone here is very lucky I took my box of stuff up outta the basement last nite cause we had ANOTHER flood in the basement.

I really don't wanna talk about it, it gives me such schpilkes & makes me just wanna cry & move, but all the stuff I'm sending out was put in my car last nite so I could bring it in to work & UPS it out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For the record, the box I'm sending is water damaged from previous floods, the contents are fine.

Usually at work we've got stacks & piles of boxes, but today there were only too small or too big boxes & only a few of those. I wanted to get this thing out today so I left them in the original box.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Such great gifts!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry to hear about the flooding RC, hopefully the situation can be remedied for you!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*RCIAG so sorry to hear about your basement flooding  I cant imagine what a pain that must be *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> Oh he IS awesome!!!
> 
> 
> Certificate of Adoption, which has been completed since taking this pic:
> ...


 '

awww aint that a cutie! I want one! LOL!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about the flooding. I know how you feel....


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

i truely am sorry to hear about all the flooding too. i really do know how ya feel because i lost everything we owned in a flood in 1997. all 3 kids were still small but even they remember it and was devistated from it.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Well, someone here is very lucky I took my box of stuff up outta the basement last nite cause we had ANOTHER flood in the basement.
> 
> I really don't wanna talk about it, it gives me such schpilkes & makes me just wanna cry & move, but all the stuff I'm sending out was put in my car last nite so I could bring it in to work & UPS it out.


I'm sorry...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

RCIAG I hate to hear of your flooding issues as well. Obviously being in hurricane central I'm no stranger to floods. Sorry you're having such headaches. Sounds like you definitely need a "pick me up" to smile about!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a skull head snuggle!!! Does anyone wants one?? LET ME KNOW! I have no need of it and its in the way.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

please see avatar, and the fact that its is 40 degrees here with rain chance of snow tonight...just sayin it would go to good use!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

skullnbones said:


> please see avatar, and the fact that its is 40 degrees here with rain chance of snow tonight...just sayin it would go to good use!


 
If you are interested in it, PM me your Halloween name, name and address and I will mail them to ya for free!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> If you are interested in it, PM me your Halloween name, name and address and I will mail them to ya for free!


im so excited   

so thoughtful NOWHINING!


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

I love my skull snuggie. Hope youll enjoy yours


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Thank you so much for the package!!! I was really surprised! It made my day!


Your Welcomes  Hope you get some giggles out of the books. I got a couple giggles out of the hubby but for the most part he'd smile and roll his eyes at me. 

I want to make more of the little man eating plants but I have to wait til I have more funding. T-T 

RCIAG sorry to hear about your basement flooding. It's no fun having a wading pool inside the house. I'm terrified come hurricane season my Halloween props and decorations may get damaged.  We're maybe a mile to a mile and a half away from the gulf coast. Hope there wasn't much damaged for you.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

So we send RCIAG some towels and some floaties, yes?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

jokersall said:


> So we send RCIAG some towels and some floaties, yes?


ahhh dont temp me!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I finally got to send something out! Someone is due a funny sad visit soon! 

And thanks for the masks, Bethene!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to look at the bright side of this. 
I'm in a much better mood about it now. We got our septic pumped which needed doing & we found out we reeeeally need to rid ourselves of those trees & their roots AND the neighbors don't mind us doing it.

Most of what was in the basement was water & not....uh....other solids. We only lost a few books we were gonna donate anyway & most of them are fine.

My biggest loss was my Coppola's Dracula poster from back in my vid store days. I told the hubby to take it outta the holder but he misunderstood & thought I meant to separate the 2 holders instead of take the 2 posters outta the one single holder. Some of it stuck to the plastic holder. But that can be easily replaced nowadays.

But, in the end, it's just stuff. We've had floods so many times down there we've learned that Rubbermaid (or its generic equivalent) is a friend & if it's on the floor it can be lost to water.

I'm just glad I got my box of stuff outta there the night before because it would've been a shame to lose that stuff.

It should be at it's destination by Friday or so says UPS.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG, so sorry about the flooding.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sidnami said:


> I finally got to send something out! Someone is due a funny sad visit soon!
> 
> And thanks for the masks, Bethene!


Funny, sad?? Hmmmm.. interesting. I'm looking forward to seeing this!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sidami, you are welcome, i hope you can use them, I know they aren't new, but thought some one could still get use out of them,


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I just requested to join. This looks like fun! I love giving things!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

sublime nightmare said:


> i just requested to join. This looks like fun! I love giving things!!


 
welcome!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm waiting on a couple of addresses


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome, Sublime Nightmare


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got an email confirmation from UPS, so someone should have a box waiting for them today!! Delivered today at 12:11PM, on the PORCH.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

not me...lol


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

RCIAG dude i dont know how to thank you enough. im speachless man. i mean just wow. wasnt expecting anything and yet i got blown away. once i gather some words and get my camera charged i will return with pics and a wicked thank you.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

jokersall said:


> RCIAG dude i dont know how to thank you enough. im speachless man. i mean just wow. wasnt expecting anything and yet i got blown away. once i gather some words and get my camera charged i will return with pics and a wicked thank you.


Awwwww... thats very cool!! Now, LETS SEE SOME PICS!!! lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I won't spoil anything but I'm glad someone got them that will appreciate them. They've been in my basement since we moved into the house about 6 years ago. 

The hubby is glad to see them go too!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

pics pics lol!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I noticed a box on the porch when I went to get the mail today; inside was this crying clown picture. Very pleasant surprise Thank you so much, Sidnami


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahhh.. funny, sad... I get it..  Nice picture!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lord have mercy, those clown pix CREEP ME OUT!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Kymmm. 

Mandy, you recently got those creepy clown masks and props, didn't you? How can they not scare you, yet a picture can?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

i know who i want to send something to but she says she does not give out her address (theshadows) so how do i decide who to send to ?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

just look on the thread that has everyones likes and choose who would like or need it


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

cool pic you have there Garth


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's neat. my mom used to have a picture like that when I was a kid. Don't know what happened to it. I think the sad ones are neat. I only got scared of clowns after I saw the movie ITT....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Great picture of the clown. Reminds me of Johnny Depp as Willie Wonka for some reason.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice picture!  Even though clowns give me the heeby jeebys...Killer Klowns from Outer Space is what did it for me...I was just way too young when I saw it...never seen the movie 'It'.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

oh you have to see that! Way creepy! He lives in the sewers and drains!! Totally freaked me out as a kid.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok so the nights been pretty messed up. Someone busted into my truck and looted it. The took the stupid stuff and left the pay it forward gift so check it.




















For the record they unhooked my fm transmitter and took my backup phone, got into my sack and took my new bottle of fingereze and bass pick holder, and took my new icp cups. Left my new picks. Took the rest. Kudos children


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, Kymmm.
> 
> Mandy, you recently got those creepy clown masks and props, didn't you? How can they not scare you, yet a picture can?


There's just something about those pictures man lol. *shivers*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

jokersall said:


> Ok so the nights been pretty messed up. Someone busted into my truck and looted it. The took the stupid stuff and left the pay it forward gift so check it.
> 
> For the record they unhooked my fm transmitter and took my backup phone, got into my sack and took my new bottle of fingereze and bass pick holder, and took my new icp cups. Left my new picks. Took the rest. Kudos children


Sorry about losing the other stuff, that sucks. Left the Puppetmaster stuff? Well, I'm glad they're not fans!! They just saw "toys" & left 'em, which is good for you.

I've had those things for years & I'd planned on doing something with them, but that ended up being letting them sit in a box in the basement for 6 years. I'm glad I got 'em out before the flood & got them to someone who will appreciate them.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup. Thanks again. Gettin ready to go cabinet shopping.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Now off to the "like" thread to get rid of more stuff.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments about the picture

Sorry about what happened, jokersall


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

From my computer screen that picture looks like a deformed transformer haha. Can't really see it


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Its was late when I took them and I was tired. Will do better.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Cool gifts. Sorry your truck got broken into. Kids just piss me off. No respect.

Who on here uses, or would use, wiper motors for animation?*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Can we put a link to the LIKE thread on the first posting of this thread? I can never find it and get tired of looking for it? Thanks.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Jokersall, I too am sorry to hear about your truck issues. At least you got to keep your PIF surprise! 

JustWhisper - forget me on the wiper motors. I'm not that talented yet, lol. And your comment you posted, "Can we put a link to the LIKE thread on the first posting of this thread? I can never find it and get tired of looking for it? Thanks." is the reason I suggested the PIF group to begin with - for that reason exactly. Constantly having to search for the like/dislike thread. Hence you stumbled upon the reason I got rotten tomatoed!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not that talented with mechanics either....sorry to here about your truck as well. That really sucks.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

PICK ME!!! I use wiper motors!!!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Found a tutorial on using a wiper motor to make a haunted rocking chair.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I think a certain someone should be expecting a package in the mail soon.....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> I think a certain someone should be expecting a package in the mail soon.....



OooOoooOooo fun, fun, fun!! Another package on it's way!!!


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Its all good. I got the good stuff. Ive got something to send but I need to find the body to send to. Off to the likes.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Atelier*Motives said:


> Found a tutorial on using a wiper motor to make a haunted rocking chair.


Is that the one by Scary Terry? Great tutorial. I used his plans, but used a different type of motor. It was a great prop. I don't use wiper motors.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

jokersall said:


> Ok so the nights been pretty messed up. Someone busted into my truck and looted it. The took the stupid stuff and left the pay it forward gift so check it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry-but glad they left the gifts!!!


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

ok I linked the other thread on the first page.
halloween71


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

jokersall said:


> Its all good. I got the good stuff. Ive got something to send but I need to find the body to send to. Off to the likes.


YAY!!!! ANOTHER gift will be on it's way soon!!! <<jumping up and down>>


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha don't wet yourself kymmm.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> hahaha don't wet yourself kymmm.


lol.. I wear pull ups.. just in case..


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Depends......


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

*raises hand*

I have plenty over here Kymmm. Still haven't run out of my hospital supply. You need a box to show up on your doorstep???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha you gals are killin me over here!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jokersall said:


> Depends......


on what?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha wow....just wow....you must have a tiny butt kymmm if you wear pull ups.lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

jokersall said:


> Depends......


whattya sayin??? LMAO!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow! Lol!...*


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Great.. now everyone knows I wear Depends and smell like Bengay.. oh wait.. my memory isn't what it used to be.. did someone tell that secret too?? lol


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I have plenty over here Kymmm. Still haven't run out of my hospital supply. You need a box to show up on your doorstep???


LMAO.. I have plenty but, thanks!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

LMAO too!! 
WOW...  I haven't checked this thread a few days and things have totally gone to _"pot"!! _-JK


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The side of Yogi Bear that they do not show... Heck, if someone kept teasing you with picnic baskets, I think it would go that way, not like on the cartoon


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I am trying to get a box put together, but my family and my life are not cooperating. Some bears are going to have to wait a little longer. I love the bear pictures. So cute.



I know a lot (most) of us build our own tombstones. So, for those of you who go a little farther into the build than just cutting out a styrofoam shape and painting it, adding words and calling it done, here is my query:

If you use ceramic items like small busts, crosses, angels, birds, etc to adorn your stones please let me know. Some are pretty and sentimental, some are a little ghoulish.*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *I am trying to get a box put together, but my family and my life are not cooperating. Some bears are going to have to wait a little longer. I love the bear pictures. So cute. *


*

Oh boy!! Thats 3 boxes that are making their way to the post office!! There will be pictures up soon!! 

I have used diferent decorations to adorn my tombstones and want to do a couple more this year. *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Brace yourself, Kymmm....I'll be sending a couple of packages this week too


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

CRASH!!! <<falling out of chair>> lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao too funny


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Okie Dokie, one last question. Do any of you use 2 inch PVC with which to build stuff? I personally have stepped down to 1 1/2 inch or less, but still have some 2" fittings.*

Note to self>>>> knock over a bank to pay for shipping of 5 or 6 boxes, then rob a Pack N Ship to get enough boxes. Hmmmm...

Other Note to self>>>>FIRST Rob Pack N Ship then I won't have to hit the bank.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahahaha too funny! Note to self....wait by mailbox patiently.....(who cares if my neighbors think i'm psycho or that it's been raining)


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol! All the funny posts here have made my day.  

We've had a rough couple days here in my house, so I haven't been able to haunt the forum as much as I would like. 

Patient bear is patient.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

wow what have i been missing over here lol... ive been working a lot of hours and have been missing out on all the fun 
looks like a bunch of faces will be smiling very soon from what i can see from trying to catch up.
pics, pics, pics and more pics when they all get there .....
awwwwe someone needs a bear hug .....me and patients have never gotten along very well lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally got ONE box packed today. Hope to get it mailed tomorrow. 

Poor Patient Bear. Maybe if you mail something it will take your mind off waiting to see if you are receiving something. Works for me. Then, instead I worry about if they got what I sent.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

JustWhisper said:


> I finally got ONE box packed today. Hope to get it mailed tomorrow.
> 
> Poor Patient Bear. Maybe if you mail something it will take your mind off waiting to see if you are receiving something. Works for me. Then, instead I worry about if they got what I sent.


HA! I actually enjoy sending things more than receiving. It is more exciting to me. I just thought those pictures fit this thread to a T. Especially with several packages in route.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Skeletor said:


> HA! I actually enjoy sending things more than receiving. It is more exciting to me. I just thought those pictures fit this thread to a T. Especially with several packages in route.


*I agree on both statements. It is more fun to send, and those pictures were perfect. I hope you did not take my comment as insinuating you were only here to receive. Your pictures actually brought a smile to my face every time I looked at them. Which was several times a day. Thanks.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I GOT A PAY IT FOWARD SURPRISE!!!! Oh my goodness it is the cutest thing. ObsessedJack was kind enough to surprise me with an adorable halloween wreath. It is black with a black rave and GET THIS RED GLITTER LETTERS! It says Happy Halloween! I just love it and it was such a nice surprise! THank you so much Obsessed Jack and I will be posting pics soon*


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

JustWhisper said:


> *I agree on both statements. It is more fun to send, and those pictures were perfect. I hope you did not take my comment as insinuating you were only here to receive. Your pictures actually brought a smile to my face every time I looked at them. Which was several times a day. Thanks.*


None taken whatsoever.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I GOT A PAY IT FOWARD SURPRISE!!!! Oh my goodness it is the cutest thing. ObsessedJack was kind enough to surprise me with an adorable halloween wreath. It is black with a black rave and GET THIS RED GLITTER LETTERS! It says Happy Halloween! I just love it and it was such a nice surprise! THank you so much Obsessed Jack and I will be posting pics soon*


It sounds adorable  and it had glitter too...who would have guessed. 
I can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife just said something about this thread that struck me as funny. I was looking at the LIKES/DISLIKES and she made the following comment: "You know, it doesn't really matter what you send to somebody or what they send to you because it can always get mailed out again until it gets to someone who just loves it."


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought I would check up on the updates and it seems to go down hill... People getting old already? depends and memory forgetting? YIKES!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spooki, the wreath sounds so cool, can't wait to see pictures of it! I have a few ideas of things to send out, but still working on it, will in and out the next week or so, so will settle down to business after that! Can't see what all anyone else gets
Skeletor, I so love the bear pictures! (my son Loved He-man and Skeletor when he was a kid!!! still have alot of that around here~)


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I GOT A PAY IT FOWARD SURPRISE!!!! Oh my goodness it is the cutest thing. ObsessedJack was kind enough to surprise me with an adorable halloween wreath. It is black with a black rave and GET THIS RED GLITTER LETTERS! It says Happy Halloween! I just love it and it was such a nice surprise! THank you so much Obsessed Jack and I will be posting pics soon*


Yay I'm glad you finally got it. I made it and thought I know a certain someone that would give this wreath a good home. Glitter for the win!lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ondeko said:


> My wife just said something about this thread that struck me as funny. I was looking at the LIKES/DISLIKES and she made the following comment: "You know, it doesn't really matter what you send to somebody or what they send to you because it can always get mailed out again until it gets to someone who just loves it."


Never thought of that...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Yeah other than the small fortune I spend on postage it wouldn't matter. But at some point you have to wonder when it stops being worth mailing again. LOL I have already spent more on postage than what the contents are worth, but I still wanted to surprise someone. 

Well, I unexpectedly got the pleasure of keeping my grandbaby last night overnight, so did not get to post office yesterday or this morning. So "patient bears" will need to keep their furry pants on for a couple more days. he he he. Now I am getting impatient to mail the darn thing.

I can't wait to see pics of the wreath. It sounds adorably wonderful*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Becuz my tooth is hurting, I am going to whine for a minute here.

NO ONE LOVES ME!!!! NO ONE WANTS TO SEND ME A GIFT, NOR CAN I SPEND A GIFT AS WELL!!! (snickering)

okay. I am still hurting but I am done whinning for the day. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my insaneity came back.... please ingor the last post. I dont know what i was thinking or doing.... I could blame it on the meds....


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha I know your pain Nowhining. I went to the dentist two weeks ago and my teeth are still sensitive when I eat. Hope you feel better and don't worry, we all <3 you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahaha. Gee thanks! its 11:02pm so I have 3 more days until the dentist.... ={


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

My in-laws are coming to visit in a couple of days, so I am pretty much going to be chained to the house to get it spotless...i.e. wipe the walls down, clean baseboards, and dust places that are rarely seen by the human eye...just in case. 

BTW Anyone here on the Pay It Forward get a lot of coffee to go? Starbucks, Bad A-- Coffee, Dunkin Donuts, etc. ?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Alright all you ghouls and bears...I have just deposited 2 packages into the caring hands (cough cough, rolls eyes, snickers) of the USPS. I would love to say that 2 people are going to be very excited in a few days, but for all I know they may actually be very disappointed. BUT, they WILL be surprised. LOL. I do not have tracking information available yet, but I will soon be teasing you more with expected delivery dates. 

I still have several more things to pack up and send out. I was just waiting to see who I thought could use them most. So, you better be good. The Pay-It-Forward ghost may be watching you.*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting to send a couple of packages. Things are just so tight right now :-/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *Alright all you ghouls and bears...I have just deposited 2 packages into the caring hands (cough cough, rolls eyes, snickers) of the USPS. I would love to say that 2 people are going to be very excited in a few days, but for all I know they may actually be very disappointed. BUT, they WILL be surprised. LOL. I do not have tracking information available yet, but I will soon be teasing you more with expected delivery dates. *
> 
> *I still have several more things to pack up and send out. I was just waiting to see who I thought could use them most. So, you better be good. The Pay-It-Forward ghost may be watching you.*


 
AWWWW! why do I gotta be good?! Do you know how hard that is for me to accomplish?? aw man!  (grumbling) LOL!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*EDIT to last post...Everyone EXCEPT NOWHINING has to be good. She just has to be herself.*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm still waiting to send a couple of packages. Things are just so tight right now :-/


Sorry to hear that, MM. I know exactly what you mean; I've been putting in, but haven't heard back from any of the companies.



JustWhisper said:


> *EDIT to last post...Everyone EXCEPT NOWHINING has to be good. She just has to be herself.*


Hey, no fair!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a very interesting Sunday. If anyone lives near Reno, you have probably read stories of a home invasion, armed robbery & kidnapping at a 91 year old's home. That was my husband's grandpa & his dad & uncle who were kidnapped (Safe now, thank goodness!). 

I was operating on little sleep yesterday. Perfect day to receive a PIF! Thank you so much to MHooch for a wig that will be perfect for my 50s pin-up girl costume this year! Couldn't have come at a better time & reminded me how many wonderful people are out there. 

http://www.costumes4less.com/Grease..._source=Bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_terms=fw92565


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NAH! NAH! NAh! NAH! NAH!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope your family is okay. that is really a scary thought.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Halloween Princess, I saw your family's posts on FB and was totally shocked. I am so very glad everything ended well, and that no one was seriously injured. I know they will probably have nightmares for some time, or at least I would if it was me. I am sorry that happened.

Way cool though that Hooch hooked you up with a great gift.*


Shhhhhh....Garthgoyle....hey Garthgoyle...over here! Shhhhh, don't let NOWHINING see you. Come closer. The reason she doesn't have to be good is because she is "special". Spookyone said so. Don't tell her I told you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *Halloween Princess, I saw your family's posts on FB and was totally shocked. I am so very glad everything ended well, and that no one was seriously injured. I know they will probably have nightmares for some time, or at least I would if it was me. I am sorry that happened.*
> 
> *Way cool though that Hooch hooked you up with a great gift.*
> 
> ...


You know.... I can read this!...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Guys, let's keep it on track, OK?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Halloween Princess said:


> I had a very interesting Sunday. If anyone lives near Reno, you have probably read stories of a home invasion, armed robbery & kidnapping at a 91 year old's home. That was my husband's grandpa & his dad & uncle who were kidnapped (Safe now, thank goodness!).
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, HP you must have been so freaked!!!  It must have been an absolutely terrifying experience!  I am glad that it ended well, but so sorry it happened. Have they caught the son of a bit#*es?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I hope all our members/friends/family out there are OK.

I have such a fear of tornadoes thanks to the Wizard of Oz. We've had our share here in MD lately which is unusual.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

We've been asked to keep on topic  So I started a new thread about what happened under the Off-topic section. I exaplined what happened & included a couple news links. Thank you all for your concern & well wishes.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/103963-scary-sunday.html#post1081637


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for going astray... I will try to stay on topic.
*
Two somebodies are going to be getting a surprise today. One at work and one at home. So keep watching for the mail carrier.*

NOWHINING...oops. Forgot you were stalking me and reading my posts. LOL.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I GOT A PACKAGE AT WORK!!! JustWhisper sent me a wiper motor. Can't wait to get home and get working on it. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Halloween Princess said:


> I had a very interesting Sunday. If anyone lives near Reno, you have probably read stories of a home invasion, armed robbery & kidnapping at a 91 year old's home. That was my husband's grandpa & his dad & uncle who were kidnapped (Safe now, thank goodness!).
> 
> I was operating on little sleep yesterday. Perfect day to receive a PIF! Thank you so much to MHooch for a wig that will be perfect for my 50s pin-up girl costume this year! Couldn't have come at a better time & reminded me how many wonderful people are out there.
> 
> http://www.costumes4less.com/Grease..._source=Bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_terms=fw92565


Thank God everyone is safe!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

You are welcome Aleesa. I am glad it got there and hope it still works. LOL Happy haunting! I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ajbanz said:


> I GOT A PACKAGE AT WORK!!! JustWhisper sent me a wiper motor. Can't wait to get home and get working on it. THANK YOU!!!!


Lucky you!!!
I have to get me one for my dueling pirates scene I just haven't ordered it yet.
You will be able to make some great props!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I thought I would check up on the updates and it seems to go down hill... People getting old already? depends and memory forgetting? YIKES!



LOL! I just saw this post. Yes, Depends . . . . They come in handy when your bladder moves faster than you do!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper!! XOXOXOXOX!! I received the tombstone embellishments you sent..  Thank you SO much!! There were a couple casualties (the two birds didn't survive the trip) But the rest is all in tact!! Now I need to get busy on a couple new tombstones.. Thanks again JW!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Awwwww....the birds were my favorite. Sorry I didn't pack it good enough I guess. You are welcome. I hope they will be useful.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds like some great goodies were sent/received! 
HalloweenPrincess, I love the wig MHooch sent!! very nice!!!!!!!
Mandy, I understand the $$ thing, i have a few things could be sent out, but haven't for the money reason also!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Awwwww....the birds were my favorite. Sorry I didn't pack it good enough I guess. You are welcome. I hope they will be useful.


You wrapped them up very well.. I'm surprised they broke.. It just goes to show how carefully the mail people handle these things.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> You wrapped them up very well.. I'm surprised they broke.. It just goes to show how carefully the mail people handle these things.


I AGREE TO THAT. Seems like something always goes wrong for me when it comes to mailing.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> You wrapped them up very well.. I'm surprised they broke.. It just goes to show how carefully the mail people handle these things.


It is a saying among us mail carriers that if something is marked fragile it only gets tossed 15 feet instead of the 20 a normal package gets thrown(not by us but the sorting facilities).Some of the packages arrive for us to deliver a mess.With all the cut backs in personal it is only going to get worse more work with less people=hectic work enviroment=damaged items.
I always hold my breathe when I get something luckly I have only had one item arrive broke and that was a dvd in a reg envelope.
To bad it didn't make it in one piece.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I don't like shipping packages through the US Mail, but when they are smallish it cost less that way. If it weighs more I always pick UPS. They have never broken anything of mine I was receiving, and the one time I shipped something that got broken they paid for the replacement right away. Also, I don't have to pay extra for insurance with UPS. But you will not hear me complain about how much a postage stamp is. I still cannot get a letter to anywhere on my own for 45 cents. It's still a good deal.

Well, I hope to get another package out this weekend.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey guys! I said I would post what obsessedjac sent me and here it is! BTW I love it! It was such a nice surprise.*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll admit it Spooki, I too am a fan of glitter.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooray for glitter!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey guys! I said I would post what obsessedjac sent me and here it is! BTW I love it! It was such a nice surprise.*


Cute!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh Spooki, I love that. It is so cute. What a great gift.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spooki, what a cute gift. ANd I am bumping this!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*A package went out today to a special someone. I am guessing it should arrive around Saturday or Monday. Who could it be?????*


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *A package went out today to a special someone.*


that leaves me out


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> *A package went out today to a special someone. I am guessing it should arrive around Saturday or Monday. Who could it be?????*


You tease.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *A package went out today to a special someone. I am guessing it should arrive around Saturday or Monday. Who could it be?????*


 
Not me. Not worthy.....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Si-Cotic...I heard you were VERY special. Your mommy said so. LOL, J/K. And NOWHINING, you are most worthy, as you all are.

And on a different note....I have learned something about this PIF program. A lot of times a person receives a gift not because they are special to the sender (we are all special in that way) but because the sender just happens to be getting rid of something the receiver can use. For example, the wiper motor I sent AJ, wasn't something I could have sent to just anybody. So we all have to remember not to get our feelings hurt if we do not get a gift. While I think all the gifts sent so far are great, if I cannot use it, it would serve no purpose for me to receive it. So be patient all you sweet bears. What goes around comes around, and some day an unexpected surprise will show up at your door. In the mean time, have fun pestering your mailman by running out to the mailbox every day and screaming "Did I get a package today? Are you sure? Can you check again? OK, see you tomorrow."*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I do agree with you on what you said JW. Plus, it brighten our day as well when one of us is sending one of us a gift just for whatever that reason it. SO BRING ON THAT LOVING!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

BRAVO JustWhisper! Loved the speech! I also have things I once loved, but have now outgrown. I hate leaving the items packed away and would much rather see them going to someone who would love them as I once did. At some point in the near future I'm hoping to add a photo album of some things I'd like to pass on to see who'd be interested in adopting the lovelies.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> BRAVO JustWhisper! Loved the speech! I also have things I once loved, but have now outgrown. I hate leaving the items packed away and would much rather see them going to someone who would love them as I once did. At some point in the near future I'm hoping to add a photo album of some things I'd like to pass on to see who'd be interested in adopting the lovelies.


 
 you just let me know first and then we shall shop talk.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

aw I was just teasing of course...lol Feelings not hurt here. besides...been trying to get my house cleaned out with junk not needed (you know DEEP cleaning) so I think receiving anything within the next week would drive me crazy because I wouldn't know where to put it, or it might distract me from what I have to do...Heh heh.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I totally know what you mean Si-cotik. Trying to do the same here, including garage. That is why I have so much stuff to give away right now.

And speaking of stuff to give away....someone received a box today. Come out, come out, wherever you are. Oh wait, I know where you are. Because I mailed you a box. tee hee hee.*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

<<tapping toe on ground>> who got the box??!! We wanna see!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> <<tapping toe on ground>> who got the box??!! We wanna see!!!


ditto! lots and lots of loud tapping


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

HEY! Keep the toe-tapping down, I am trying to sleep.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha you guys are too funny. Well I'm happy to report that I received a box yesterday from Justwhisper!! Thank you for the awesome reaper string lights! You know me too well.hahaI didn't get home until 3am last night and I saw a box for me and I was so tired from work but I was like 'I can't wait. I'm tearing into this thing!!' I love love love them. Thank you so much. I was thinking about putting them on my cemetery fence I just made but I'm not sure. Will post pics soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

reaper lights sound awesome, OJ, can't wait to see the pictures, I have lists written down of some folks likes and dislikes, and ideas of things to make, but am not even getting my own stuff made, but filing it away for future reference! LOL!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Reaper lights!!! What the?? that sounds so cool I want to see pics ASAP! *


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

bethene, I have note cards with the likes/dislikes for quick reference. I can say this - shopping at Halloween time this year (and the after-holiday sales) is going to be a blast this year!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

okay due to popular demand I'm going to grab my camera to take pictures of the reaper lights.lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeee arrrrrrrreeeeeee waaaaaaaaitiiiiiiiiingg!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*Reaper lights*

These are the lights JustWhisper sent me. I love them. I needed something a little more dark in my haunt. These are perfect. Thank you!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm slow with posting pictures. Sorry.lol. I took a video too and have it saved on my computer but I'm not sure how to post it here.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awwww that is dang cute! LOL!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*OJ, I don't think you can post a video. You can post it to YouTube or PhotoBucket, etc and then link it to here. I am soooo glad you like the lights. I liked the fact that you can adjust them so they either burn steady or blink.*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea I like that feature too JustWhisper. I was so excited when I started playing with them.haha. I actually ran in the next room, plugged them in to show everybody at my house.lol. Thanks again.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Love the reaper lights. They look like a good size too!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> bethene, I have note cards with the likes/dislikes for quick reference. I can say this - shopping at Halloween time this year (and the after-holiday sales) is going to be a blast this year!


Ooooh Giggle Fairy, I really love this idea. I am going to copy it. Then I wont have to keep wading through the thread every time, just update my cards (or spreadsheet) on occasion. Very smart idea, girl! THanks.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Gigglefairy, what a good idea!!! I like the note card idea! I have just randomly written stuff down! 

Also, doesn't any one keep dark , creepyish decor out all year long?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I do bethene...all year long


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene said:


> Gigglefairy, what a good idea!!! I like the note card idea! I have just randomly written stuff down!
> 
> Also, doesn't any one keep dark , creepyish decor out all year long?


Hey, you got me thinking... if you put this information on a Excel spreadsheet, you could use the "find" feature to find people that have listed the item you are trying to find a home for!! How great is that??!! Gigglefairy and bethene are fart smellers.. uhhhh.. I mean Smart Fellers! lol

Bethene.. I have little Halloween tidbits stashed here and there, all over my house, all year long..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

bethene said:


> Also, doesn't any one keep dark , creepyish decor out all year long?


Me? Never...


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Why I certainly do...my whole interior of my house is almost all black. Even the furniture...how'd that happen?lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Why I certainly do...my whole interior of my house is almost all black. Even the furniture...how'd that happen?lol


Apparently, you've got good taste, too, oj


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We are up to 53 members.YIPPPPEEE.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Hey, you got me thinking... if you put this information on a Excel spreadsheet, you could use the "find" feature to find people that have listed the item you are trying to find a home for!! How great is that??!! Gigglefairy and bethene are fart smellers.. uhhhh.. I mean Smart Fellers! lol


Wow I sure wish I had thought of using a spreadsheet.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks all for the compliments. I'm a computer geek and nerd. I'm always looking for ways to compile information, make it easy for searching, and simple to stuff in my purse for the "on the go" moments.  In the beginning, when the group was small, the note cards were fantastic. Recently I've ordered several items online and have gotten duplicates (accidentally from the company), so now the spreadsheet "search tool" is going to be great to see who'd be interested in the duplicates I really don't need. I love that the group is growing and honestly can't wait to be able to send my goodies out. I'd been gathering items for a special person months ago prior to my accident and I'm sooo close to getting them out. 

And . . . I owe a great BIG apology to Atelier*Motives. As you all know, I posted a FANTASTIC prop a while back that I'd received from Atelier*Motives - a man-eating plant. Since I'm a pack rat and keep boxes for recycling, I asked my daughter to bring me the boxes I had in my living room so I could nest them and have her put them away before my mother showed up for my surgery this week. (I've shared recently that my mother will throw ANYTHING away - including my child's school photos from the past three years and her Nintendo DS.) Well, 'lo and behold, guess what? I had another goodie nestled in the packing material that obviously Pixie Frog missed when opening my package. The item is a fabulous apple. Here's a photo - I apologize for the glare. I was super excited when I found the apple. This package was a double surprise for me.  Atelier*Motives, as I've said before, your artwork is fantastic and I thank you so much for sharing it with me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, wow giggle fairy, love the apple, I agree fantastic paint job!!!!!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

S'all good. It was stashed in the box pretty well. ^^; I'm glad you liked the gifties. 

I too am guilty of keeping Halloween themed decor out all year round, especially in my craft room. I have a sugar skull and anatomical torso on my art desk, and other little halloween themed items floating around.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

GiggleFairy said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. I'm a computer geek and nerd. I'm always looking for ways to compile information, make it easy for searching, and simple to stuff in my purse for the "on the go" moments.  In the beginning, when the group was small, the note cards were fantastic. Recently I've ordered several items online and have gotten duplicates (accidentally from the company), so now the spreadsheet "search tool" is going to be great to see who'd be interested in the duplicates I really don't need. I love that the group is growing and honestly can't wait to be able to send my goodies out. I'd been gathering items for a special person months ago prior to my accident and I'm sooo close to getting them out.
> 
> And . . . I owe a great BIG apology to Atelier*Motives. As you all know, I posted a FANTASTIC prop a while back that I'd received from Atelier*Motives - a man-eating plant. Since I'm a pack rat and keep boxes for recycling, I asked my daughter to bring me the boxes I had in my living room so I could nest them and have her put them away before my mother showed up for my surgery this week. (I've shared recently that my mother will throw ANYTHING away - including my child's school photos from the past three years and her Nintendo DS.) Well, 'lo and behold, guess what? I had another goodie nestled in the packing material that obviously Pixie Frog missed when opening my package. The item is a fabulous apple. Here's a photo - I apologize for the glare. I was super excited when I found the apple. This package was a double surprise for me.  Atelier*Motives, as I've said before, your artwork is fantastic and I thank you so much for sharing it with me.


That is soooooo cute!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That apple is amazing. Very cool.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I still have two things just waiting to be shipped! Waiting for a little extra moola to do so :-/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

oohh i really like that apple. My Mom's favorite is the Evil Queen of Snow White and One year, Disney store was selling a Pretty box with the posion Apple just like the cartoon and she loves it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a bit of a bump


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

and another Bump!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hey friends, when are we starting the "Pour it Forward" thread??... I love mixed drinks! LOL! *


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ter_ran said:


> *Hey friends, when are we starting the "Pour it Forward" thread??... I love mixed drinks! LOL! *


You go on and start it we will be right over lol.seriously start it.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> You go on and start it we will be right over lol.seriously start it.


I second!!  I need a mixed drink today.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Is it legal to ship liquor though the mail to a residence? Never shipped bottles before... Ya know with legal drinking ages in all... It sounds nice though! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i was wondering about that my self. can we really do that?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061119154634AA3NkwK


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awwwwwwww hahaha


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

You can ship it just package it well and mark it fragile.and don't tell anyone lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet it can be shipped ups or fedex otherwise how would all these online stores ship.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I would say no. It's flameable. If it's sloshes when shaken I'm sure they will check it since even prefume is illegal to ship.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

There is always RUM cake. Why is the RUM always gone? Because me like cake.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont think i have tried rum cake.....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The easiest way to make it is to take one cake, and one bottle of rum...take a huge bite of the cake and wash it down with a big swig of the rum. Or you can follow the recipe....whatever.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Rum Cake Recipe
Rum Cake Recipe:
1 or 2 quarts rum
1 cup butter
1 teaspoon sugar
2 large eggs
1 cup dried fruit
baking powder
1 teaspoon soda
lemon juice
brown sugar
nuts

Before you start, sample the rum to check for quality. Good, isn't it? Now go ahead.

Select a large mixing bowl, measuring cup, etc. Check the rum again. It must be just right. To be sue rum is of the highest quality, pour one level cup of rum into a glass and drink it as fast as you can. Repeat.

With an electric mixer, beat 1 cup butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add 1 seaspoon of thugar and beat again. Meanwhile, make sue that the rum is of the finest quality. Try another cup. Open second quart if necessary.

Add 2 arge leggs, 2 cups fried druit and beat till high. If druit gets stuck in beaters, just pry it loose with a drewscriver. Sample the rum again, checking for tonscisticity. Next sift 3 cups of pepper or salt (it really doesn't matter.) Sample the rum again.

Sift + pint of lemon juice. Fold in chopped butter and strained nuts. Add 1 babblespoon of brown thugar, or what ever color you can find. Wix mel. Grease oven and turn cake pan to 350 gredees. Now pour the whole mess into the coven and ake. Check the rum again, and bo to ged.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> The easiest way to make it is to take one cake, and one bottle of rum...take a huge bite of the cake and wash it down with a big swig of the rum. Or you can follow the recipe....whatever.


I like the way you think lol.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

lol ohhh rum cake sounds goooood!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Now I want some cake!! So much for that bikini! Thanks guys!lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

snickerin hehehe gotta luv rum.. hahah we are gonna do a pirate bday bash for our mum during the 4th of july .. does anyone got empty rum bottles laying around heheh


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Give me a few hours Spookyone. I will make you some empty bottles. hehehe


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have spent lots of time searching and can't find the answer so I'm just going to ask. Does anyone like to listen to Old Time Radio Stories. I have some cds in mp3 format with Witch's Tales and The Undead that I would love to pass along.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG! I LOVE OTR! My daughter and I often listen to stories when we're going to sleep.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

if I could hear the words very good.... dang. oh well. thought I would give this a bump.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

too bad i dont have an mp3 player


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it up!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

ajbanz said:


> I have spent lots of time searching and can't find the answer so I'm just going to ask. Does anyone like to listen to Old Time Radio Stories. I have some cds in mp3 format with Witch's Tales and The Undead that I would love to pass along.


I'm reading this with my mouth ajar, wondering why everyone else here isn't jumping on this. In other words...
YES, I would love that!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I' ve never even heard of it til now...sounds like something I should look up


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like something I would love if I only had time (made time) to enjoy things like that.

I found a site where you can listen to some of them.... http://www.radiolovers.com/pages/witchstale.htm


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks JW, I book marked it to listen to later!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey ghouls and boils. I have a favor to ask. I'm about to re-format my list of haunters and their likes/dislikes since fall goodies will be out soon. I would love it if you would re-visit (edit) your likes/dislikes post and make any updates if applicable. The more thorough you are the better. If you don't mind, please let me know if you've made changes so I can get you on my spreadsheet. Yeah, I admit it. I'm OCD with compiling info for easy search and access. Makes for easy gifting. 



Here's a direct link to the list:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html



Thanks again!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I just updated mine GiggleFairy.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I will have to after the 4th. I'm off in a few to go out on our boat for a few days. Have a happy 4th.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

updated my likes/dislikes


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

gigglefairy, looked at my list, didn't up date it, cuz I basically said I like anything Halloween, except for extreme gore, so well, kinda hard to mess anything up with that!! LOL!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I just updated mine GiggleFairy.


When I actually "read" your update I chuckled to myself. The suck up at the end was PRICELESS!  You're a hoot. 




Growler said:


> I will have to after the 4th. I'm off in a few to go out on our boat for a few days. Have a happy 4th.


Oh you just HAD to rub that in all of our faces didn't you? Lucky dog!  Stay safe. 




Si-cotik said:


> updated my likes/dislikes


Thanks girlie! 



bethene said:


> gigglefairy, looked at my list, didn't up date it, cuz I basically said I like anything Halloween, except for extreme gore, so well, kinda hard to mess anything up with that!! LOL!!


Thanks bethene. Ooooh! I should go back and add strange plant pods, thorns, etc., to mine. I can't wait to go on a nature walk and see what goodies I can find. That will also be something fun for Pixie Frog and I to do. What was that thorny thing again? I wonder if we have those here in Texas . . .


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Updated mine


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think Hallorenescene called it a hedge apple, not sure though!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Updated mine. Really didn't need much updating. Just got a little more specific.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

MissMandy and ajbanz, thanks for the updates!


Hear ye! Hear ye! If I was Santa, the following boils and ghouls wouldn't be getting a present this year because they never sat in Santa's lap and said what they wanted, or didn't want. On my NAUGHTY list? Check it out:

bl00d
estertota
Halloween Princess
halloween71
Halstaff
Haunted Dogs
joshua17ss2
Julianne
LAKE OF THE DEAD
madmngt
MalmeyStudios
Pacnwwolf
phil121
savagehaunter
ter_ran


You naughty boils and ghouls need to make your list!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, I know I have too much time on my hands. This is what becomes of someone who's been immobile for months!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> Yes, I know I have too much time on my hands. This is what becomes of someone who's been immobile for months!


Yes, but we like knowing where to find you!  Hope things get better.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Giggle I made my list just when I noticed that there is something like that in our forum.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

A package has just been deposited at the local post office for someone!!!!!!! I have two more boxes ready to go. Have to wait for addresses!!!!


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

hey everyone! Gosh haven't been on here for months cause i was on a trip! Nice to be back


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

WOO-HOO! Lots of exciting posts here. I'm updating my list. 


Does anyone here sew Halloween craft items?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wish I could sew...I do many other halloween crafts though. Just sayin'...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Wish I could sew...I do many other halloween crafts though. Just sayin'...



Yeah, and that time is going to be running short before too long! Just sayin'  I'm so freaking EXCITED for you!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

AJ, can't wait to see what you sent out. How exciting. OK, everyone start sitting by the mailboxes again.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I am siging up for the first time.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> Yeah, and that time is going to be running short before too long! Just sayin'  I'm so freaking EXCITED for you!!!!


haha you're so sweet giggle! I'm excited too! Can't wait to meet him or her!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been cleaning the basement. Just packed up another box of odds and ends. It will be on its way in the morning.!!!!!!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> AJ, can't wait to see what you sent out. How exciting. OK, everyone start sitting by the mailboxes again.


LOL everyone hope and wonder of getting package.
I'm so curious what will you get. Please share photos with us when you'll get your packages.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> I've been cleaning the basement. Just packed up another box of odds and ends. It will be on its way in the morning.!!!!!!!


AJ is sending us a box of dust bunnies, and cobwebs, rusty nails, empty pails, and some rags she found behind the stairs. The cobwebs will be useful.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> I've been cleaning the basement. Just packed up another box of odds and ends. It will be on its way in the morning.!!!!!!!


 
A box came intoday.... AND IT WAS FROM YOU!!!  THANK YOU! You made my day getting goodies from you. since I got sent home from being too sick to move around at work today.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> AJ is sending us a box of dust bunnies, and cobwebs, rusty nails, empty pails, and some rags she found behind the stairs. The cobwebs will be useful.


 
that is exactly what she sent me!! The moment I saw the spiderwebs, I sneezed and then the spiderwebs disappear. I was really disappointed about that.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NoWhining, those are some sweet gifts. I know you will use those stencils a lot. It all looks great. I love those battery holders. Good job AJ.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow really nice gift. It must be amaaazing surprise...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

The battery holders are LED eyes. They have lots of uses!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

There are a few more packages on their way. One is scheduled for delivery today and another on Monday. Everyone watch their mailboxes.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am the one who got it today!! a great box of goodies form ajbanz!! I will post pictures later! , what a wonderful surprise!! thank you, you made my morning, forget Christmas in July,, how about Halloween in July!!!!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

bethene said:


> well, I am the one who got it today!! a great box of goodies form ajbanz!! I will post pictures later! , what a wonderful surprise!! thank you, you made my morning, forget Christmas in July,, how about Halloween in July!!!!!!


Ohmygosh, what are the chances? We live thousands of miles apart, and we BOTH got a package from ajbanz at the SAME EXACT TIME!!!

I can't wait to check out the 3 discs she sent: Spirit of the Lake/He Who Follows Me; Last Visit/The Room; and Wind Chill/Treasures of Kublai Khan.
Pictures coming soon!

Thank you, ajbanz!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone is very welcome!!!! I have been having so much fun waving my wand to clean the basement and steering my broom towards homes to deliver the goodies!!!!! Enjoy. There are a few other goodie boxes to be dropped from
the sky soon.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> The battery holders are LED eyes. They have lots of uses!!!!


Those LED eyes are VERY cool!!! I just used some for my Flying Crank Ghost.  You will find lots of props to put those in!! GREAT gift!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*GUESS WHAT!!!! GUESS WHAT!!! I got a pay it foward gift from ajbanz!!!! Oh my goodness what a sweet surprise it was too! It was a super cute Halloween frame, plus another frame, a couple of mini skelleys, some plastic mini skulls (always can use) some moss, (will look great on my village ) a couple of blank signs that I can make say whatever I want, some fabulous candles that will look awesome in my two spider candle holders i put out each year,aaaand a great spooky sounds CD! Thank you so much. I will make good use of all of it. So enough about my fabulous gift here is a pic for you all to see. Thank you ajbanz you made my SATURDAY!!!!*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Loving that picture frame


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I did get a bag of skulls heads but my mother took off with it for idea and my son David took off with my bendy skelly. I forgot to mention that. LOL!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow really nice reaper really like the couple of skelleys and Halloween frame


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yeah the frame is super cute! The skelleys too though I have a feeling my little niece and nephew will be confiscating those when they see them *


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

cuuuute stuff! I especially like the skelly rubber dudes, dont think badly of me! haha! I love toys.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

I am going to be moving tomorrow or the next day. Where do I post my new adress?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Frightmare...Send a PM to the Pay It Forward Surprise Mods. 

Those are all exciting gifts. AJ, you have indeed been busy. How sweet of you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, first off, I also got one of the cute rubbery skelly's but he is sitting on my windowsill by my sink so I can look at him while doing dishes, and forgot to put him in the picture, so here is what i got from ajbanz, thank you so much, will for sure use them in the camp ground haunt!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bethene can you tell us what you got the pic is showing up so small for me my lil old eyes cant see it*


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

It's too small for me to see too. boo...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeppers, Me no can see either Beth. Please to make bigger.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a package scheduled to be delivered today to someone's home or PO box!!!! Watch for the postal worker. Basement is finally done, now off to the attic to see what other goodies I can find!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, it wasn't me so I am excited to see what someone got. AJ, your basement AND attic all in the same millennium? How motivated you are. And generous.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> Well, it wasn't me so I am excited to see what someone got. AJ, your basement AND attic all in the same millennium? How motivated you are. And generous.


My New Years resolution was to declutter my life and house. The life part was easy, the house part is taking some time. I've been collecting lots of stuff over the years and its time for it to go to good homes instead of being cooped up in a box. Very happy to pass it along. Now, two boxes were delivered today and one is sitting at the post office for pickup. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, ajbanz, I am jealous, I so need to decutter, but mostly is stuff hubby wants to hang on to !LOL!!!!!!!!! 
I will try to get the pics enlarged later, sorry, don['t know why they did that, they usually show up right


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got a package from Ajbanz!! Thank you!!! I think someone knows I like Jack o Lanterns.lol. I love it all!! Here's some pics.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

The little piggy bank is for my little pumpkin on the way. She put some change in there for good luck. It was so unexpected. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

A pumpkin piggy bank. How friggen cute is that!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I found the little piggy tucked away in a box and knew exactly who would love him!!!!!! As I've been sorting boxes, I realize how"close" I've become with everyone on here. I find an item that I no longer need or use and immediately I think..........(insert name here) on the foroum would LOVE this. Thank you all for being my second family.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Just got a package from Ajbanz!! Thank you!!! I think someone knows I like Jack o Lanterns.lol. I love it all!! Here's some pics.


Wow awesome package.
Ajbanz is very generous. Really like the thing on the top left side in the picture. What is it? Is it inflatable pumpkin?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Just got a package from Ajbanz!! Thank you!!! I think someone knows I like Jack o Lanterns.lol. I love it all!! Here's some pics.


I love everything in this photo, so darling!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Its a bag that you fill with leaves and tie it and then you have a giant pumpkin. I love it cause I keep telling my husband that I want a giant pumpkin but I have no where to store it so this is perfect! I can just dump out the leaves and fold it up for next year. Thank you again aleesa. Love you long time.lol.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Just got a package from Ajbanz!! Thank you!!! I think someone knows I like Jack o Lanterns.lol. I love it all!! Here's some pics.


*omg I love the jack o lantern piggy bank! /awesome gift!*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

That is the absolutely cutest bank ever!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I saw a similar bank last year like frankestien and I am still kicking myself that I didnt get it. I love all things Franky and I let that one go *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Awww.. what a sweet gift!! I'm loving the jacko-piggybank for the lil punkin on the way..


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice box of surprises! I agree the piggy is adorable and so thoughtful for a little bundle-to-be.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got some bottle lables in the mail today from moonbaby345  Thanks again chickie!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Your welcome MissMandy!Glad to be able to pass them along to someone who could use them!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great gifts and pictures of them, everyone. Bunch of lucky ducks here, huh?

I just received something today from ajbanz, who I wanted to thank A crystal skull, one of the best-looking that I've seen Please excuse the project I've got going, which is also seen a bit in the pics


















Very soon I'm going to pick through my Halloween goodies; I will definitely be sending some things to members as soon as I can (still no job).


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Project? Oh c'mon now GG. It's ok. You were clipping coupons, weren't you?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Project? Oh c'mon now GG. It's ok. You were clipping coupons, weren't you?


You got me, Mandy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE the piggy bank!!! and the crystal skull, is that the one from the vodka ? I love it, but am too cheap to buy it, if I knew some one who loved that vodka would split it with them, let them keep the vodka and me the skull


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, I SOOOOO love that skull. It is very cool.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, bethene and JW. No, it's not the vodka one, although it does look a bit similar


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Great gifts and pictures of them, everyone. Bunch of lucky ducks here, huh?
> 
> I just received something today from ajbanz, who I wanted to thank A crystal skull, one of the best-looking that I've seen Please excuse the project I've got going, which is also seen a bit in the pics
> 
> ...


ooh lovely skull !!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, bethene and JW. No, it's not the vodka one, although it does look a bit similar


haha i was gonna ask if it was cuz my sis has one just like it with the vodka in it and she wont let me open it hahahah


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*FAbulous skulls Garthgoyle!!! They look great! Like you I will be going though my halloween items and shipping some out when I get my stuff down.*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you both Need some help convincing her, spookyone? Just tell her that it would make a great candleholder


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a pic of my secret reaper gift from ajbanz. Thank you again, and I will forward it soon. Hugs!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

BTM, great gift. Congrats to you. Sweet send AJ.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Last Year I bought 5 craft sets from Oriental Trading and we ran out of time for the kids to use them. If anyone is interested and wants them, send me a message. Spiderweb With Spiders Craft Kit, 3-D Haunted House Craft Kit , wooden ghost Craft, & Indian Corn Magnet Craft Kit, and I think there was 1 more. I believe I have 8 of everything. Oh I also have a love bug kit. These are for older children (over 3) Oriental trading still has a few of these on their site for you to preview. I'm not asking for money, I'd like to know that someone can use them.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sent you a message.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

its really nice of you aj to give away your goodies. and sweet to get them too!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

badtablemanor said:


> here's a pic of my secret reaper gift from ajbanz. Thank you again, and i will forward it soon. Hugs!


*nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

and it needs to be bump too .... again


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great gifts everyone! I have been wanting to clean out my stuff and send off things, too. It is too hot here to get into the shed. We have had weeks of 100 plus temsp with heat index even higher. I just hope my plastics aren't all melted. I am praying for cooler weather so I can start going through things.

Ajbanz, did you find a home for all your stories? If you still have the Witch stories, I would love them.

I have just forwarded my address to keeper and an updated listed.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

witchs stories? did I miss that somewhere!?? I would so have hit up on that!!!???


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry but the witch stories went to gigglefairy.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hahahaha...you said GiggleFairy. I love that name, it always makes me giggle for some reason.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd like to give it a try!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

to all pay it forward surprise people, I think that no whining is is need of some prayers. and some love, so if any one wishes, ask for her addy and keep her in mind if you have something to send, she is having some health issues and is feeling real down, so could use a pick me up


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know. I was able to send all my crafts to Spooky_Girl1980 )))

I will keep everyone in mind while im cleaning the basement ))))

Thank you


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!! Pumpkinhead625 made my YEAR!!! My "Jack-O-Lantern" now has a STEM!!!



















What a hoot!!!










Thank you, thank you, thank you Pumpkinhead!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is GREAT!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

HA HA HA!!!!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha that's awesome! That's my kinda car!lol


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Thank you, thank you, thank you Pumpkinhead!!


You're quite welcome. I had a lot of fun making it, and it's the kick-start I needed to get off my duff and get busy making props.

Now all I have to do is patent it, and I'll have cornered the pumpkin-bug stem market


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't someone else on here have an orange Beetle?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

madam hooch did have orange beetle....dont know if she still does


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Joined! And hoping bumping gets some more participants


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome, badgirl To save you having to search for it, here's the list of likes/dislikes: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html.

A suggestion (to everyone) is to add your costume likes and size to that thread, as well. I figure that it would be a good way for those looking to unload costumes that they don't use anymore to do so while helping others at the same time


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I joined up as well. Found it hard to write the likes / dislikes though as saying something even like "witches" is kind of broad. However, once I start putting out some of my Halloween decorations this year, I'll have to take a picture and add it to an album. If others did the same, it would do two things, namely give an even better example of your style, and even show some things you already have so would perhaps prevent a duplicate. Would help tailoring the gifts for those that are sending out something to a specific person, or even searching for someone to send a specific item to a new home that would appreciate it.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Welcome, badgirl To save you having to search for it, here's the list of likes/dislikes: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html.
> 
> A suggestion (to everyone) is to add your costume likes and size to that thread, as well. I figure that it would be a good way for those looking to unload costumes that they don't use anymore to do so while helping others at the same time


That's a great idea!I'm about ot go edit my post.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, a package went out last Friday, should be there by the end of the week,,,


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> I joined up as well. Found it hard to write the likes / dislikes though as saying something even like "witches" is kind of broad. However, once I start putting out some of my Halloween decorations this year, I'll have to take a picture and add it to an album. If others did the same, it would do two things, namely give an even better example of your style, and even show some things you already have so would perhaps prevent a duplicate. Would help tailoring the gifts for those that are sending out something to a specific person, or even searching for someone to send a specific item to a new home that would appreciate it.


Welcome, sumrtym. I like your way of thinking











moonbaby345 said:


> That's a great idea! I'm about to go edit my post.


Thank you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the package still hasn't arrived, hummm, at least haven't heard from anyone,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Ooooh I sent out a little somthin - somthin to some one too!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!! I don't know how you guys do it! Card exchange, Secret Reaper and STILL sending stuff out to Pay It Forward.. you are special ladies!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Trying to wait a little longer to pull down all my Halloween boxes.....then I have a couple of goodies to share with some lucky folks!  Ok....."goodies", and the winking pumpkin make that statement seem a little risque!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha well the screen name fits then huh?lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Ooooh I sent out a little somthin - somthin to some one too!


*IT WAS ME!!! SHE SENT SOMETHING TO ME!!! OMG you should see it, it was the nicest surprise like EVER! I will post pics later but THe fabulous Halloween Lady sent lil ol me these two great lil Dia De Los Muertos Skeletons and a fabulous altar candle! Which I desperately need by the way  It was such a nice surprise and made my day! Thank you so much Halloween Lady, I LOVE IT ALL! Like I said I will post pics soon *


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *IT WAS ME!!! SHE SENT SOMETHING TO ME!!! OMG you should see it, it was the nicest surprise like EVER! I will post pics later but THe fabulous Halloween Lady sent lil ol me these two great lil Dia De Los Muertos Skeletons and a fabulous altar candle! Which I desperately need by the way  It was such a nice surprise and made my day! Thank you so much Halloween Lady, I LOVE IT ALL! Like I said I will post pics soon *


It's soon. Where's the pics?????


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> It's soon. Where's the pics?????


Actually I believe it is longer than "sooooon". *arms crossed tapping foot, one eyebrow raised...tap tap tap* we're waiting!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Joins the mob* Just so you are aware, Spooki, soon was hours ago.....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ummm... yeah, soon has passed! Now it's later.. PIC-TURES!! PIC-TURES!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*LOL! Man you guys are tough! I didnt realize how strict the rules for posting pics here was Ok Ok since it is 12:19 am here and I am taking a break from studying I will go take a pic...however, you all have to wait until tomorrow night to see them because I just got a new mac book pro and have no idea how to load or post pics LOL I need hubby for that. soooooo when he comes home we will attempt! Til tomorrow...or actually later today....let me clarify....much much later today! *


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL! Man you guys are tough! I didnt realize how strict the rules for posting pics here was Ok Ok since it is 12:19 am here and I am taking a break from studying I will go take a pic...however, you all have to wait until tomorrow night to see them because I just got a new mac book pro and have no idea how to load or post pics LOL I need hubby for that. soooooo when he comes home we will attempt! Til tomorrow...or actually later today....let me clarify....much much later today! *


Wow, tough crowd!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Clearly I've been MIA & a bit behind  I'll go add tonight.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just caught all up & ready through the last 30 or so pages of this thread. I've added my likes & dislike to that thread. I have things in mind for two people, and maybe more once I did through my boxes this weekend. Keep a look out


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL! Man you guys are tough! I didnt realize how strict the rules for posting pics here was Ok Ok since it is 12:19 am here and I am taking a break from studying I will go take a pic...however, you all have to wait until tomorrow night to see them because I just got a new mac book pro and have no idea how to load or post pics LOL I need hubby for that. soooooo when he comes home we will attempt! Til tomorrow...or actually later today....let me clarify....much much later today! *


*Ok so a couple days late but here it is......The fabulou sgifts Halloweenlady sent me I LOVE EM!*










http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-pay-forward-gift-fabulous-halloween-lady.jpg


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

ooooo bootifull!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love them Spooki!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know who is monitoring the PIF Surprise profile? I need an address and want to be sure I sent my request to the right place. Thanks!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a profile named Pay Ot Forward Surprise. Not sure who's behind it. I sent a PM about a week ago & haven't heard back.


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry everyone! We got a little behind on the PM's. I think I got caught up but if I missed anybody, just scream and I'll do my best to get ya the info you need.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Someone should be on the lookout. I mailed a package Tuesday. I guess I haven't mailed a package in a while cause I didn't realize how much it would be, so I went the slow option


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so a couple days late but here it is......The fabulou sgifts Halloweenlady sent me I LOVE EM!*


More than a couple of days, Spooki All of the items are great, but I particularly like the candle


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I hear you on the shipping. It was almost as much as the given limit! I did priority 2-3 days. I had already placed all the stickers and such so didn't want to go another route. I just hope the person likes the stuff.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Great surprises spookilicious! Lucky lady.


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

Please don't post your address on the visitors page pm them to pitfs.
Thanks halloween71


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Still waiting to hear the PIF I sent was received. Any day now. I sent USPS & didn't get tracking.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spooki, those are fabulous!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Got one package ready to go. Still looking for a box for the other. Should get at least 1 of the 2 in the mail by Monday if work doesn't kill me before then.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dropped package #1 in the mail. Postal clerk said it'll be 6 to 10 days for delivery. Someone on the list should keep an eye out.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> I hear you on the shipping. It was almost as much as the given limit!


I second that. I sent a package to someone in Europe. When the postal clerk told me the total cost, my heart stopped and I passed out. Well, not really, but talk about sticker shock!

Then I got to thinking; most of the items I was sending cost me little or nothing, and _what the hell_, it was already packaged and ready to go. Plus, the person I was sending to had _very_ limited choices in places that sell Halloween stuff, so I figured they would really appreciate a little something that we here in the states take for granted. So, to me, it was worth the cost.
The package got misdirected somewhere in their country, but it should arrive at their P.O. this week.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this site so much.. So many kind hearted people. Ill will going through my stuff and fullfilling some smiles.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I joined as well. Thanks Bethene for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome, ChocolateChip1979 and SimplyJenn


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally with some adventures (LOL) I received GREAT box from Pumpkinhead625!
Really THANK you again .
Here are the photos: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/estertota-albums-pay-forward-2011.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, great stuff Estertota!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

estertota said:


> Finally with some adventures (LOL) I received GREAT box from Pumpkinhead625!
> Really THANK you again .
> Here are the photos: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/estertota-albums-pay-forward-2011.html


Hey kiddo, it looks like you are all set!!!! I am so excited to see this years pics.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Esterota, was that a Pay it Forward or Secret Reaper. either way you got some great stuff!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Esterota, was that a Pay it Forward or Secret Reaper. either way you got some great stuff!


*I got both of them xD.

The pay it forward is from Pumpkinhead625 and the secret reaper from The Halloween Lady.

Also I received amazing gifts from my friend Tom (GobbyGruesome).

So I'm VERY lucky girl this year. And really really THANK YOU ALL again .

You don't know how much joy you make me.

All the pictures are in separate albums in my gallery, here you can see all of them:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/estertota-albums.html*


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow!!! When it rains, it pours, huh? Looks like you're going to have a great Halloween this year. This was _SOOO_ much fun for me (like Halloween night a few months early)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a haul!!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice, estertota. I am most pleased to know that the dog survived the trip, even if it does look a bit shaken up (http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...5-focus-box-really-thanks-pumpkinhead625.html)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys! I thought I would post some pic here of the get well wishes I have been getting from everyone! They are really wonderful and thoughtful gifts and I enjoyed everyone of them. I am still updating the pictures mind you. ENJOY!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Nowhining those are all really wonderful! All of those warm wishes must really help fill you with cheer as you as you recover. It's great to have you back on the forum too, we missed you!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nowhining whats wrong with you?I hope you are feeling better!!!
I need me some of those coasters who got those for you?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Nowhining whats wrong with you?I hope you are feeling better!!!
> I need me some of those coasters who got those for you?


I spent my summer in the hopsital for abscessed diverticlitis and had to have operation but no bag. THe gifts are wonderful and thoughtful and really brighten my day while recovering. it has been a really rough summer for me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I love that pillowcase! How awesome!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected], girl!! Did you get spoiled or what?! Really, you deserve all of it, NOWHINING. Thanks for sharing pics


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

NOWHINING said:


> I spent my summer in the hopsital for abscessed diverticlitis and had to have operation but no bag. THe gifts are wonderful and thoughtful and really brighten my day while recovering. it has been a really rough summer for me.


My grandmother has that but she has a bag.It was a scary time.
I AM SO GLAD YOU FEEL BETTER HUGGGGGS!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

NOWHINING, Glad to see you are feeling well enough to post on the forum!!! Get well soon, you have been missed.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dropping a package in the mail today.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you guys. I do feel bit spoiled and getting way much much better that my hubby is taking me to Kings Island in 3 days!! I really cannot wait.
Plus once again for everyone who sent me get well wishes and gifts you guys are the mostly thoughtful people in my time of need. BLESS YOU ALL!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

So, just checking here, cuz I was about to send something out. One little kind of thing is cool to send out too, right? I don't need to send out like a SR gift or big deal kind of thing do I? Cuz I had a little something that I was going to send someone, but it's only one and not extravagant. Just wanna make sure.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally, I would think that would be just fine. It might be that "one" item that they are missing or really wanting.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a list in this forum for what people are looking that I missed? I thought I went through every page ......


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

People were supposed to post what they would like but, I'm not sure if it's in this list or another. These threads pop up like roots. I just can't keep track of all of them.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, I already screwed up. Check the very first page and at the bottom of the first post is the link to the likes/dislikes.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

wow. now Im starting to wonder about me and how i missed THAT. *sigh* 
Thank you


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Sending one item is just fine. The purpose of the pay it forward is to pass something along to make someone's day!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

SimplyJenn, I agree with ajbanz. Send it! 


My question is this, before I shattered my leg in April I had gathered lots of goodies to send to various people. As you all know, I've had a couple of operations to fix my leg, which are not quite working out. I am able to walk some, but assisted, and not for great lengths. Another surgery for my leg is on the horizon, but is having to be postponed. I've had another health issue totally blind-side me and is taking precedent over every other thing I've got going on and disrupting my life. Since my insurance doesn't kick in until December, I've had to pay for these surgeries and new tests out of pocket. Needless to say, my nest egg is now depleted.

Are any of you opposed to getting items post-Halloween? There is a particular box of items that I've had since March that is killing me to not get out, but with all that's going on I can't really send out the others at this time. Witch Hazel is flying in on her broomstick next week to accompany me to the hospital and she's agreed to send out a box for me. 

When it comes to Halloween I love goodies all year round - birthday, Christmas, Mother's Day, Valentine's Day, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday . . . you get the point.  Would any of you be too terribly disappointed if a box arrived after Halloween? Or any other month of the year?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm sorry about all of that, GiggleFairy. Your health is more important, so worry about feeling better first

I see nothing wrong with sending things after Halloween, which I'm also going to probably end up doing. Like you, I also love getting Halloween items _anytime_


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

gigglefairy--the halloween season is carefully monitored and runs from Nov 1st to Oct31st. Halloween items must always be received between those 2 dates so anything you send to anybody that arrives after Nov1 but before the next Nov 1st is acceptable  seriously, I, and everyone lese here, would appreciate anything surprise gift no matter when it arrives. it's the thought that counts anyway.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gigglefairy, I got a fabulous witch teapot back in the winter from Spookilicious Mama. I was in such a slump and came home to find the box from her. It was great. I wanted to send things out during theyear, but couldn't get to my stuff. This year, I am making a tote of things just for the PIF and I will store it in my closet all year. LOL


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> So, just checking here, cuz I was about to send something out. One little kind of thing is cool to send out too, right? I don't need to send out like a SR gift or big deal kind of thing do I? Cuz I had a little something that I was going to send someone, but it's only one and not extravagant. Just wanna make sure.


SimplyJenn--PIF is about moving stuff you have or find to the people you think might need, want, or like it just because you can. Sending one small thing is just as important as sending a huge box of stuff and frankly, if the small thing is the perfect thing, it's just as impressive. Because nobody expects anything, everything is a cool and welcome surprise.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I got a little something I am going to send someone. Nothing fantastic, but they need it. Also, I'm sorry, Giggles, that sounds so tough what you are going through.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pay it forward is just that you pay it forward.No matter the quanity,price or when it arrives.
It is about the spirit of giving.You see a need or want to make someones day....that is what it's about.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I have **something** to send to **someone** lalalala but I just need to find a little time to actually mail it! ;-)


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome! I just heard today that the 2nd PIF mailing arrived safe and sound. Now if only somebody who will remain nameless would just bend the rules a whole lot and send me a SR2 victim early...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

ondeko said:


> Awesome! I just heard today that the 2nd PIF mailing arrived safe and sound. Now if only somebody who will remain nameless would just bend the rules a whole lot and send me a SR2 victim early...


This is one of the voices in the nameless person's head. I've been trying to get her to start pulling names!!!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like to thank Pay It Forward Surprise for keeping this going. I was the original Pay it Forward and I just left without any notice. I would like to say I am very sorry for that. On Dec 8th my mother passed from cancer. I think I took it very hard due to I have all brothers and I was the only girl and the youngest. Then Jan 8th exactly one month later my Mother in Law passed as well. That was a double wammy for my husband and myself. She was suppose to be the one I went to when I needed to talk to someone cause my own mom wasn't around. I stood away from here and FB ever since. I just decided to come back a few days ago. So once again I am so sorry I just left the way I did but I am very glad someone did take over. This is an Awesome Idea and I hope to see it grow more and more. 

HugZ to you all 
SniggleZ


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Gigglefairy, I got a fabulous witch teapot back in the winter from Spookilicious Mama. I was in such a slump and came home to find the box from her. It was great. I wanted to send things out during the year, but couldn't get to my stuff. This year, I am making a tote of things just for the PIF and I will store it in my closet all year. LOL


I am also going to try to do this. As I put away my Halloween stash this year I will set aside items I have too many of, or have grown tired of, or perhaps will not need again. Then someone else can use them until they grow tired of them. I love getting gifts year round...especially Halloween related items. Then I have longer to plan how they will be used in my next haunt. Because this year is pretty much set. But new stuff for next year...how exciting. 

I had an idea, but it may be stupid. So feel free to say so. Because not everyone has their birth date listed on the forum, I thought it would be fun to add our birth month and day to our wish lists. Then if someone wants to surprise us on our birthday they will know when it is. It doesn't have to be mandatory, just for anyone who wants to. What do you guys think?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Snigglez. Welcome back.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it is a great idea, JW!! 

snigglez,I am so sorry to hear of your losses,,, glad you found your way back,, make sure you sign up for the new group.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Up for grabs... I have a box full of stuff I cannot use any more. But I am not sure who to send it to. Here are some of the items that may be included:
Several reaper robes in sizes ranging from young child to adult XL. I use these on my props mostly. A black felt top hat, 2 round 6" decorative ceramic disks that would look nice on a tombstone perhaps, a bag of red/white spider webbing, a "grow" alligator and a hand and foot (you put them in water and they grow), 2 small black light strobes (battery op from Big Lots), 3 strobing light bulbs, a black light bulb. 
If you could use any or all of these items please let me know.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Darn I just ordered some top hats.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Want to send a big shout out and THANK YOU to Just Whisper! I recieved a grim reaper robe that I was in desperate need of for my witches outfit for next year. This came at just the right time since I am about to start on putting her together. Thank you once again for thinking of me and my witch's projects for this year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's cool, Growler

I still want to participate in sending out items, just haven't had the money to yet; they are sorted, but simply sitting around for now


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I have two boxes with stuff to give away but, can't afford the shipping right now either. Hubby was out of work and we are still trying to re-coop from that. Hopefully in the next month or two I can surprise someone/'s.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Growler said:


> Don't feel bad, I have two boxes with stuff to give away but, can't afford the shipping right now either. Hubby was out of work and we are still trying to re-coop from that. Hopefully in the next month or two I can surprise someone/'s.


Sorry that you are in the same situation. Good luck. I intend to make sure that the recipients get the items before _this_ Halloween, for sure


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just think of me when you get the chance. hahahah



Garthgoyle said:


> That's cool, Growler
> 
> I still want to participate in sending out items, just haven't had the money to yet; they are sorted, but simply sitting around for now


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so glad to see this thread revived again.................


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

bethene said:


> I am so glad to see this thread revived again.................


Me to!!!
I need to go thru and send some stuff I have tooooo much stuff.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had two packages sitting, waiting to ship but kept getting sidetracked. I finally made it to my computer to print the shipping label and order a pickup. LOL. That was tough. 

Growler, I am glad I got it to you in time. I am also glad it was what you needed. I hope things are looking up for your household, and Garthgoyle soon. It is a bad time for so many right now.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I hope things are looking up for your household, and Garthgoyle soon. It is a bad time for so many right now.


Thank you very much, JW.

Unfortunately, you're right. I have put in so many applications that I have lost count, yet I haven't gotten even a single interview this year, and I know that is the case with many others. Recently, there has been talk about taking away the unemployment benefits because of Michigan's supposed 'improvement' (we are still over 9%, and this figure doesn't include those who have simply _given up_) If that happens, what sanity I yet possess is about to go out the window in a hurry When that happens, I don't know how thankful anyone who receives a gift from me will be...


----------



## jolynnco (Mar 3, 2012)

I would love to join, also if anyone has any good input or fresh ideas that would be so appreciated. I am throwing an April Fools Day Costume Party (Halloween Style) for my daughters 12th birthday.....we do a total Halloween theme. This is my second one and I am so looking for some input.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know who sent it, but I received a copy of _The Far Side: Gallery 2_ in the mail today from a 'Pay It Forward' participant. Thank you very much to the mystery member

By Summer, I am hoping to be able to _finally_ send out some gifts of my own


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I just found this thread today. Now I will have something to do with all those little odds and ends I've picked up thinking of you all. Halloween surprises throughout the year. fun fun.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Who can I contact about getting an address?


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

how can i find out an address and what their likes dislikes r?


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope everyone is having fun with all their future projects for this upcoming season. I on the other hand have been a bit sick for the past few weeks. A small bug in my system that slows me down and will just not go away. Which is so depressing. My indoor Pumpkin/Jack-O-Lantern Patch is coming around slowly. I hope to have it done by mid Sept. But on a good note, I have managed topull out a pocket of strength and put a few items together for a few fellow Halloweenies. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Go to the first page in this thread and it explains everything


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> I hope everyone is having fun with all their future projects for this upcoming season. I on the other hand have been a bit sick for the past few weeks. A small bug in my system that slows me down and will just not go away. Which is so depressing. My indoor Pumpkin/Jack-O-Lantern Patch is coming around slowly. I hope to have it done by mid Sept. But on a good note, I have managed topull out a pocket of strength and put a few items together for a few fellow Halloweenies. I hope you enjoy them.
> View attachment 117168


Aww hope you feel better soon, cc!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Miss Mandy, going to organize some Halloween things and have someone I'd like to send a few goodies to


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Aww hope you feel better soon, cc!


Thanks MissMandy. I hope I get better myself. This is a whole new scared, I dont like feeling.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chocolatechip1979, sorry to hear. Feel better.

I have a multitude of items to send, just not the money yet. I apologize that it's taking so blasted long to get things out to anyone


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Will do Garthgoyle.. 



Garthgoyle said:


> Chocolatechip1979, sorry to hear. Feel better.
> 
> I have a multitude of items to send, just not the money yet. I apologize that it's taking so blasted long to get things out to anyone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Chocolatechip1979, hope you feel better soon! 
Glad to see this thread up and going again, was just thinking at work today about it, and that it needs to be brought forward again with the Halloween season up on us once again, people will be going thru their stuff and might have something to send some one!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as you guys keep the spirit going, I think I will be ok. 



bethene said:


> Chocolatechip1979, hope you feel better soon!
> Glad to see this thread up and going again, was just thinking at work today about it, and that it needs to be brought forward again with the Halloween season up on us once again, people will be going thru their stuff and might have something to send some one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

bethene said:


> ...people will be going thru their stuff and might have something to send some one!


I've got a freaking 'bucket list' made up Before I die, I hope to get all of the items sent out


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

people remember to think of me. hehehehehhhe ALL RIGHT! Im kidding! i might be willing to share. hahah


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, everyone, remember that spookyone has decided to opt out of receiving free goodies


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

So today I received this cd from someone but they didnt put a sender address. Just a small not with some questions. So here are my answers. 








Im doing better. Thanks for the get well wishes and card.

Q.1 - *Dislikes*-Things that break really easy.
-Cutesy items
-Glitter

Q 2 - *Likes*
Scary Jack-o-Lanterns
Spiders
body parts for my witches closet

and your welcome fot the Pay-It-Foward gift. ( I sent a few out, so I dont know who it is... Sneaky!! )


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, a few things are _finally_ being sent out. Sorry that it took so blasted long. Hope that the receivers like their new goodies.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

This sounds like fun! I have collected a whole box of misc stuff with my secret reaper in mind. Once I get my victim I am sure I will have things that don't fit their likes. Now I know what I will be doing with them. 

When we send stuff is it supposed to be anonymous or should you say who it is from?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

chinclub said:


> When we send stuff is it supposed to be anonymous or should you say who it is from?


It's totally up to you.


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all!! So glad to see interest in Paying it Forward..  Don't forget that you need to request me as a friend and PM your address to me. If you want someone's address, just make sure that they are a friend of mine and then PM me with the address request. I will get it to you as soon as I can. 
Have fun!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought I would bump it up. Dont have anything worth sending out yet, but who knows.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ooooooh this sounds like fun!!! How do I join?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mistress, what you do is contact the member paytiforward surprise, and befriend them,, then send them your address, and voila, you are signed up, then find the likes and dislikes list for the PIFS, and post there, that is pretty much all their is to it, then if you have something you wish to send to some one, see if they are friends with PIFS, and send a message and request their addy, any questions, just ask via PM!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a wonderful little surprise today! (unfortunately I was still in my nighty when the doorbell rang lol) I got 2 Autumn-ish glass votive holders, a Support Halloween magnet from Spirit, a maroon dish towel and one of those Fabreeze scent shades with JOLs on it  Thank you, Garthgoyle! That was so nice of you. I love it


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I got a wonderful little surprise today! (unfortunately I was still in my nighty when the doorbell rang lol) I got 2 Autumn-ish glass votive holders, a Support Halloween magnet from Spirit, a maroon dish towel and one of those Fabreeze scent shades with JOLs on it  Thank you, Garthgoyle! That was so nice of you. I love it


Ooooh,can we see some pictures?Your awesome Garthgoyle!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are the goodies from Garthgoyle  Thanks again buddy!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Here are the goodies from Garthgoyle  Thanks again buddy!


I'm jealous! LOLOL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the support Halloween ribbon. I have never seen that before! Where did you find that, Garthgoyle?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the Febreze shade on the side table next to me. Smells like apple cinnamon 

@chinclub, Spirit Halloween had those ribbons last year


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I have the Febreze shade on the side table next to me. Smells like apple cinnamon


That was a Big Lots buy, so I am glad to know that it smells how it should, not like rotten apples left from last year's harvest or something else pungent I'm pleased that you received everything safely and like the items, MissMandy

Hopefully, they will have the car magnets again at Spirit this year, chinclub; I haven't seen them anywhere else, although that may change.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice gift Garth!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> That was a Big Lots buy, so I am glad to know that it smells how it should, not like rotten apples left from last year's harvest or something else pungent I'm pleased that you received everything safely and like the items, MissMandy


LOL no it smells delightful! Thanks again buggaboo!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Blushes from all the members' compliments* You're welcome, MM.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you Garth~ you made my day  very kind of you! These are pretty cool lenticular pictures. Watch out for the mummy!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool pix! I particularly like the first one.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to send somebody something but I dont know what they like or not. Can I just send them something even if they havent said they liked it? I would think any gift randomnly would be awesome


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

ELH~ send it!!! there is nothing like the surprise of a package on your doorstep and to see YOUR name on it. And then to think what is this? is it really for me? someone did this for me? what?!!!

ok so maybe that was me..........
it really was the best surprise! I had no idea. I cant wait to frame them and i already have a place for them.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

skullnbones said:


> ELH~ send it!!! there is nothing like the surprise of a package on your doorstep and to see YOUR name on it. And then to think what is this? is it really for me? someone did this for me? what?!!!
> 
> ok so maybe that was me..........
> it really was the best surprise! I had no idea. I cant wait to frame them and i already have a place for them.


I absolutely agree with you. The joy of surprise is always the biggest that the gift is for you and somebody spend some time to make something for you.
By the way, I think everyone like getting surprises.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

hmmmmm. Anyone you know on here need their day brightened up? PM me and give me a step in the right direction. If not its going to be like eenie meenie minie moe...and I will just randomnly pick someone. I have some cute/nice stuff would like to share


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree that it is a wonderful feeling to get something unexpectedly. It really does brighten your day  Don't forget about the http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-payitforward-surprise-like-dislike-list.html too


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't remember if I sent my info or not for this...oops.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Posting to say "Hi" and so that I can find this thread again at a reasonable hour! Now I am going to try to go back to bed!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not sure who I received this Anne Stokes art scroll from, as there was no name, only an address; I love it, though, so, if you see this, thank you very much.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

That is Beautiful have you figured out who sent it?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, snigglez. I've got a hunch, but I am not certain.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Not sure who I received this Anne Stokes art scroll from, as there was no name, only an address; I love it, though, so, if you see this, thank you very much.


that is amazing love it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Saki.Girl. I'm not surprised, all things considered


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Mistress, what you do is contact the member paytiforward surprise, and befriend them,, then send them your address, and voila, you are signed up, then find the likes and dislikes list for the PIFS, and post there, that is pretty much all their is to it, then if you have something you wish to send to some one, see if they are friends with PIFS, and send a message and request their addy, any questions, just ask via PM!


Cool I love this idea and want to join in thanks for posting how


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, snigglez. I've got a hunch, but I am not certain.



I saw that you liked Anne Stokes I started looking her up on of course Amazon.com never heard of her but wow fell in love with what I saw ... Thought you might like this to brighten up your day (kinda funny "brighten" Reaper) I think only all of us on HF understand a statement like that..... I'm so glad it did.... 

You are Very Much Welcome, 

Have it good


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just found this thread and after reading thru eleventy billion paged, am joining. I have quite a few things left in my totes in the garage that I'm sure someone else out there would love!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought I'd bump this thread. I'd like to send out a few surprises this summer.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhhh yes.. its that time to start sharing some secret goodies..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with you guys!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Debating on showing the true meaning of horror by sending someone something based on their dislike list. Will this be allowed? Also, should we start a new thread for this year? There's over 100 pages of old text on this one.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NO!!!! hahahah geesh you will be kick off for sure. Some people will consider that harassement!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Sidnami said:


> Debating on showing the true meaning of horror by sending someone something based on their dislike list. Will this be allowed? Also, should we start a new thread for this year? There's over 100 pages of old text on this one.



That would be so funny!!!! Who wants some cutsy......


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I live in a household where I go for the cool stuff while my other half wants the cutesy stuff. so you can see how that battle goes...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh I see. You want to send your other halves' stuff to other people so you have more room for your stuff. Lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump! I just looked this up in a search and want to get it going again.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I would love for this to get going again!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree, this needs to get up and running again. I am one of three that moderate it, need to start checking the page for it to check for messages. I got out of the habit of looking cuz there never was any. Maybe now there will be!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Well you'll at least have a message from me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

glad to see this getting active again


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

For those who are new to the forum and want to be part of this, you need to befriend pay it forward new and improved, send your address information to them , find the likes thread and post there. Then if you have some things to send to a other member of the pay it forward group, you contact us at pay it forward new and improved, to get the address, and send something that you don't have use for on to someone who can use it! 

To those already part of the group, you might want to update your list and any other new information


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't believe I never noticed this post before, maybe it's been buried/pushed back I don't know but I think its a great idea!! I want to participate for sure. I see things all the time and think of some folks on here, this could be fun. I hope this gets back on track.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> For those who are new to the forum and want to be part of this, you need to befriend pay it forward new and improved, send your address information to them , find the likes thread and post there. Then if you have some things to send to a other member of the pay it forward group, you contact us at pay it forward new and improved, to get the address, and send something that you don't have use for on to someone who can use it!
> 
> To those already part of the group, you might want to update your list and any other new information



Bethene, do we go ahead and send our info or is this something that needs to be restarted ie. it isn't really happening right now? I friended the starter of this thread but I'm not sure it's the new version....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, payitforward surprise is the new version, sorry to those not signed up for it, send your info to payitforward surprise. I will be on the forum later today and will check with it, on phone now, will wait until I get on my computer.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Skimming the likes thread, there are a lot of people on there that have not been on in a while, hopefully the info that they gave is good. Hope they pop in here and see this thread is up and running again!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

So can u all talk me thru this to get involved (i'm dense so u have to be specific) thanks


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for the help!!! bethene is awesome


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention this to folks, if you want to send a gift to someone, you contact payitforward surprise and ask for their address to send your '' surprise ''


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I forgot about this until I saw someone bring it up on SR winter reaper. I'll have to keep an eye out for something to surprise someone with. this will be fun!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I've eyeballed a lot of the secret reapers and always opted out because I just don't have the great creativity and/or artistic talent that so many on here have. I'm much better at imitating something I've seen someone else do and making it my own. Usually by accident! This one seems to be right up my alley though. I have plenty of things that someone on here may be able to use that I could "surprise" them with.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

This sounds like a cool idea. I have some stuff that I have give away to just make more room.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay,there are two lists here that are current. this one called Pay It forward new and improved and another. Does one need to be locked? I don't know where to look for info to send. Also want to make sure I have my address and okay to give out to the correct one.

IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING AND YOUR LIST IS OLD, PLEASE UPDATE. ESPECIALLY THEME INFO FOR THE YEAR. Wanting to spread some love and share some stuff with others.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the new one is payitforward new and improved, just look for the member payitforward surprise.

I agree, everyone, make sure everything is updated both address and likes list


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

I am the member to contact to join in, to break down how this works:

first, befriend me, then send me your address, and put your likes and dis likes on the thread for it. The premise is that people send to others things they don't need or can use to others that can. So have fun with this,


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING AND YOUR LIST IS OLD, PLEASE UPDATE. ESPECIALLY THEME INFO FOR THE YEAR. Wanting to spread some love and share some stuff with others.


I agree. Looking over some posts and have stuff that someone may want, just need to know if they're still needing it or if maybe their theme has changed.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Edgar Allan Poe especially the poem Annabel Lee.
I also collect sleepy hollow headless horseman items.
I love Elphaba/ Wicked Witch of the West but don't really care for Wizard of oz stuff. 
I love witchy things. I'm a traditional witch.

I love skulls and roses. Something about the two things together is just perfection! 

The holy grail item I've been searching for is a headless horseman snowglobe. I'm sure some of you remember the one homegoods had this past year. I have searched since August for one!!

Im also looking for a black top hat and a cane

Love Vampires especially Draculas brides. 

Also collect anything and everything related to Halloween Tea Parties. Tea Pots, cups,spoons,linens etc...

Don't like snakes!!!! Demon zombie kids dolls or anything dealing with kids. Voodoo creeps me out. Don't care for occult or Ouija boards.
I don't care for gory, horror, scary. Don't prefer Vintage or pumpkin rot. I love seeing these things of yours just not my preference. 

I'm more of a traditional Halloween gal. Haunting and spooky. I love graveyards. Classy gothic mansion style haunted houses and I love classic literary stuff. Poe, Sleepy Hollow,Dracula classic horror.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

There are two threads of the pay it forward so I thought id add it here as well. Excited about surprising some folks!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kind of got a late start on this, but I'm very excited about joining this thread! Not sure what I need to do now, but I know that I am supposed to post some ideas about what I am looking for. That part is easy. I am not into cutsie, but I also don't like full blown gore. Guess I fall somewhere in the middle. I like things that you might find in a haunted house, like candlesticks, gargoyles, haunted mirrors, skeletons, black lace tablecloths, that kind of thing. Also on the look-out for creepy costume accessories for the people who might live in a haunted house, and I don't necessarily mean ghosts. Stuff like cheesecloth, old and worn shawls, spider pins or rings, etc. Every year we do something different, but we always have a haunted house, so anything along those lines would be welcome.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ELH, this is the thread that you need to PM to get an address.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a new likes thread one was created since they were not sure if all these people or list were right on this one


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

gotta bump this, I am wanting to read everyones list and I keep losing the thread!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

okay, I am lost..where is the likes thread..grrrr..I swear I am not really scatter brained..


----------

